# Alphabetic Words Ending  with "IC"



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2019)

A-Z

Alphabetic 

B


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 30, 2019)

*Bionic

C*


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2019)

Coptic

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Drastic

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 1, 2019)

Elliptic

*F*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 1, 2019)

Fantastic

G


----------



## Sparky (Jul 1, 2019)

*Gastric 

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

*Hedonistic *

*I*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 2, 2019)

Idiotic

*J*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

*Journalistic*

*K*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 3, 2019)

*Kinetic

L*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 3, 2019)

*Lactic 

M*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2019)

Music

N


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 4, 2019)

Neurotic

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2019)

*Onomatopoeic*

*P*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 4, 2019)

Panic

O


----------



## tinytn (Jul 4, 2019)

*Optic 

P*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 4, 2019)

Peptic


Q


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 5, 2019)

Quizzic

R


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 5, 2019)

Rustic

S


----------



## Meringue (Jul 5, 2019)

Septic

T


----------



## tinytn (Jul 5, 2019)

*Titanic 

U*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2019)

Urologic

V


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 6, 2019)

Volumetric

W


----------



## Sparky (Jul 6, 2019)

*Wholistic 

X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 7, 2019)

Zymotic

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2019)

*Antarctic*

*B*


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 7, 2019)

*Basic

C*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 7, 2019)

*Cytophotometric

D*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 7, 2019)

Diphasic

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 8, 2019)

Endotoxic


F


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 8, 2019)

Fantastic

G


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2019)

*Graphic*

*H*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 8, 2019)

Holographic

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2019)

*Ironic*

*J*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2019)

Jurassic 

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2019)

*Kinetic*

*L*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 10, 2019)

Linguistic

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 10, 2019)

Manic

N


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 10, 2019)

Nucleic

O


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 10, 2019)

Optic

P


----------



## tinytn (Jul 10, 2019)

*Picnic 
Q*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 10, 2019)

Quadriphonic

R


----------



## tinytn (Jul 10, 2019)

*Rhetoric

S *


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2019)

Static

T


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2019)

*Tragic*

*U*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 11, 2019)

Unrealistic 

V


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2019)

Veridic

W


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2019)

Workaholic

X

Sorry for 2 answers...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2019)

*Xenophobic*

*Y*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 11, 2019)

Yogic

Z


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2019)

Zoogeographic

A


----------



## tinytn (Jul 11, 2019)

*Arithmetic 

B*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

Biometric

C


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2019)

Cryptic 

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2019)

*Drastic*

*E*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

Erotic

F


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 12, 2019)

Frantic

G


----------



## Meringue (Jul 13, 2019)

Gothic

H


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2019)

*hedonistic*

*I*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 13, 2019)

Ironic

J


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

Journalistic

K


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2019)

Kinetic

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2019)

*Lactic*

*M*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2019)

Magic

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2019)

Neurotic

O


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2019)

Optometric

P


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 14, 2019)

Politic

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 15, 2019)

Quadradic

R


----------



## tinytn (Jul 15, 2019)

Relic

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2019)

Styptic

T


----------



## Sparky (Jul 15, 2019)

Theoretic 

U


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2019)

*Unrealistic*

*V*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2019)

Vitriolic

W


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 17, 2019)

Wholistic

X


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2019)

*Xenophobic*

*Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2019)

Astronautic

B


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2019)

Ballistic

C


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2019)

*Caustic*

*D*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 17, 2019)

Dibasic

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2019)

Ethnologic

F


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2019)

*Formic*

*G*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2019)

Gastric 

H


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2019)

*Heretic*

*I*


----------



## tortiecat (Jul 18, 2019)

*Ionic

J*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 18, 2019)

Judgematic

K


----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2019)

Kleptomanic 

L


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 19, 2019)

*Logic

M*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2019)

Mosaic

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2019)

*Nordic*

*O*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2019)

Osmotic

P


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2019)

Plastic 

Q/R


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2019)

*Rhetoric*

*S*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2019)

Synoptic

T


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2019)

Turmeric 

U


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2019)

*Unrealistic*

*V

*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2019)

Voltaic

W


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2019)

Wholistic 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2019)

*Xenophobic*

*Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2019)

Zirconic

A


----------



## tinytn (Jul 25, 2019)

Atomic 

B


----------



## Kadee (Jul 25, 2019)

Biotic 
C


----------



## tinytn (Jul 25, 2019)

*Critic 

D*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2019)

*Drastic*

*E*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 26, 2019)

Electronic

F


----------



## Sparky (Jul 26, 2019)

Fantastic 

G


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 26, 2019)

Gastric

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 26, 2019)

Holistic

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2019)

*ironic*

*J*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 27, 2019)

Juristic

K


----------



## Sparky (Jul 27, 2019)

Kleptomanic  

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2019)

*Laconic*

*M*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 28, 2019)

Masonic 

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2019)

Nitric

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2019)

*Onomatopoeic*

*P*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 29, 2019)

Platinic

Q


----------



## tinytn (Jul 29, 2019)

Q  
Rhetoric

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2019)

*Static*

*T*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2019)

Tactic

U


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 30, 2019)

Uric

V


----------



## Sparky (Jul 30, 2019)

Verbalistic 

W


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2019)

Wholistic

X


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 1, 2019)

Xerographic

Y


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 1, 2019)

Yogic

Z


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 2, 2019)

Zoologic

A


----------



## tinytn (Aug 2, 2019)

*Anemic 

B*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 2, 2019)

Biogenic 

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 2, 2019)

Cryptic 

D


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 2, 2019)

Dogmatic

E


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 2, 2019)

*Exotic

F*


----------



## Repondering (Aug 2, 2019)

*Fibrinogenic     

G*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2019)

*Graphic*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 3, 2019)

Homeotic

I


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2019)

*Ironic*

*J*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 3, 2019)

Judgematic

K


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 3, 2019)

Kaleidoscopic

L


----------



## Repondering (Aug 3, 2019)

Logarithmic 

M


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 4, 2019)

mathematic

N


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 5, 2019)

Numismatic

O


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2019)

*Optic*

*P*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 6, 2019)

Probiotic

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 6, 2019)

Quietistic

R


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2019)

*Rhetoric*

*S*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 6, 2019)

Sonic

T


----------



## Sparky (Aug 6, 2019)

Thematic 

U


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2019)

*Unrealistic*

*V*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 7, 2019)

*Vitalistic 

W*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 7, 2019)

Wholistic 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2019)

*Xenophobic*

*Y/Z*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 8, 2019)

Ytterbic

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2019)

*Alphabetic*

*B*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 8, 2019)

Boracic 

C


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 8, 2019)

Colic

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 8, 2019)

Diabetic

E


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 8, 2019)

Ecstatic

F


----------



## tinytn (Aug 9, 2019)

*Fanatic 

G*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 9, 2019)

Gigantic

H


----------



## Sparky (Aug 9, 2019)

Hectic 

I


----------



## Meringue (Aug 9, 2019)

Iconic

J


----------



## tinytn (Aug 9, 2019)

*Journalistic 

K*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2019)

*Kinetic*

*L*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 9, 2019)

Lunatic

M


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 9, 2019)

Music

N


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2019)

*Neurotic*

*O*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 10, 2019)

Organic

P


----------



## Sparky (Aug 10, 2019)

Phobic 

Q/R


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 11, 2019)

Robotic

S


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2019)

*Static*

*T*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 12, 2019)

Tactic

U


----------



## Sparky (Aug 12, 2019)

Unrealistic

V


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2019)

*Volcanic*

*W*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2019)

Wholistic 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2019)

Zoic

A


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2019)

*Anaemic*

*B*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 13, 2019)

Bionic

C


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 13, 2019)

Basic

C


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2019)

*Catatonic*

*D*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2019)

Diabetic 

E


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 14, 2019)

Energetic

F


----------



## tinytn (Aug 14, 2019)

*Fantastic 

G*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 14, 2019)

*Graphic

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2019)

*Holistic*

*I*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 14, 2019)

Ironic

J


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2019)

*Journalistic*

*K*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 15, 2019)

Karstic


L


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2019)

Logic

M


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2019)

*Myopic*

*N*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 15, 2019)

Nephric

O


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 15, 2019)

Oversimpllistic

P


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 15, 2019)

Plagiaristic

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2019)

*Quadriplegic*

*R*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 16, 2019)

Rheumatic

S


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2019)

Shopaholic 

T


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2019)

*Tactic*

*U*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 17, 2019)

Urbanistic 

V


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 17, 2019)

*Vocalistic

W*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 17, 2019)

Workaholic

X


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2019)

*Xenophobic*

*Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2019)

Aseptic

B


----------



## Sparky (Aug 18, 2019)

Balsamic 

C


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2019)

Colic

D


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2019)

*Drastic*

*E*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 18, 2019)

Erratic

F


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2019)

Fibroblastic

G


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2019)

*Gastric
H*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 19, 2019)

Hydrophobic 

I


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 19, 2019)

Iconic

J


----------



## tortiecat (Aug 19, 2019)

Judaic

K


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 20, 2019)

Kryptonic

L


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2019)

*Laconic*

*M*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 20, 2019)

Misanthropic

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2019)

Nonallergic

O


----------



## tinytn (Aug 20, 2019)

*Optic 

P*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 21, 2019)

Peripatetic

Q


----------



## Millyd (Aug 21, 2019)

Quixotic 
R


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2019)

*Rhetoric*

*S*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 21, 2019)

Sulphuric

T


----------



## Sparky (Aug 21, 2019)

Technic 

U


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 21, 2019)

Uneconomic

V


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2019)

*Volcanic*

*W*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2019)

Workaholic

X/Y


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2019)

*Xenophobic*

*Y*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 22, 2019)

Yttric

Z


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 22, 2019)

Zymotic

A


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 22, 2019)

Anaemic

B


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2019)

*Baltic*

*C*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 23, 2019)

Caustic

D


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2019)

*Drastic*

*E*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 23, 2019)

Erratic

F


----------



## Kadee (Aug 23, 2019)

Fanatic 
G


----------



## Repondering (Aug 23, 2019)

Galactic 

H


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 23, 2019)

Hieratic

I


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2019)

*Ironic*

*J*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 24, 2019)

Jingoistic 

K


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2019)

*Kinetic*

*L*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 25, 2019)

Leptonic

M


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 25, 2019)

Metabolic

N


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2019)

*Neurotic*

*O*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2019)

Oxygenic 

P


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2019)

Picnic

Q


----------



## Sparky (Aug 26, 2019)

Quadratic 

R


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 26, 2019)

*Rustic

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2019)

*Static*

*T*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 26, 2019)

Terrific

U


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2019)

*Uncharacteristic*

*V *


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 27, 2019)

Voltaic

W


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2019)

*Wholistic*

*X/Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 28, 2019)

Acoustic

B


----------



## Sparky (Aug 29, 2019)

Bombastic 

C


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2019)

Comic

D


----------



## Sparky (Aug 30, 2019)

Dogmatic 

E


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2019)

*Emphatic*

*F*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 30, 2019)

*Fantastic 

G*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2019)

*Graphic*

*H*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 30, 2019)

*Historic  *

I


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2019)

Iconic

J


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2019)

*Journalistic*

*K*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 1, 2019)

Kryptonic

L


----------



## Sparky (Sep 1, 2019)

Lunatic 

M


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2019)

*Manic*

*N*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 2, 2019)

Nomadic

O


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2019)

Operatic 

P


----------



## tinytn (Sep 2, 2019)

*Pacific 

Q*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2019)

*Quadrophonic*

*R

*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 3, 2019)

Racemic

S


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2019)

Seismic

T


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2019)

*Traumatic*

*U*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 4, 2019)

Unartistic  

V


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2019)

Volumetric

W


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2019)

*Wholistic*

*X*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2019)

Xerographic

Y/Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Sep 5, 2019)

Amorphic 

B


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2019)

*Basic*

*C*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 5, 2019)

Caustic

D


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2019)

*Drastic*

*E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 6, 2019)

*Ectopic

F*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2019)

*Frantic*

*G*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2019)

Gigantic

H


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2019)

*Hedonistic*

*I*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 8, 2019)

Iconoclastic

J


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2019)

*Journalistic*

*K*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2019)

Kinetic

L


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2019)

*Lactic*

*M*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 9, 2019)

Mystic

N


----------



## Sparky (Sep 9, 2019)

Neolithic 

O


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2019)

*Optic*

*P*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 9, 2019)

Probiotic

Q


----------



## Sparky (Sep 10, 2019)

Radiographic 

S


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2019)

*Scholastic*

*T*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 11, 2019)

Traumatic

U


----------



## tinytn (Sep 11, 2019)

*Undemocratic

V*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2019)

*Vitriolic*

*W*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 13, 2019)

Wonderlic

X/Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Sep 13, 2019)

Aesthetic

B


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 14, 2019)

Bariatric

C


----------



## Sparky (Sep 14, 2019)

Classic 

D


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2019)

*Drastic*

*E*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 16, 2019)

Elastic

F


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2019)

*Frantic*

*G*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 16, 2019)

*Gigantic 

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2019)

*hedonistic*

*I*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 18, 2019)

Intrinsic

J


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2019)

*Jurassic*

*K*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 19, 2019)

Kinetic

L


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2019)

*Logic*

*M*


----------



## ossian (Sep 20, 2019)

mystic

N


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2019)

*Neurotic*

*O*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 20, 2019)

*Optic 

P*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2019)

Pedantic 

Q/R


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 20, 2019)

*Rustic *

*S*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2019)

*Soporific*

*T *


----------



## tinytn (Sep 20, 2019)

*Terrific 

U*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2019)

*Unrealistic*

*V*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2019)

Venographic 

W


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)

*Wholistic*

*X/Y*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 22, 2019)

Allergenic 

B


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)

*Ballistic *

*C*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 22, 2019)

Classic

D


----------



## tinytn (Sep 22, 2019)

*Dynamic 

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)

*Elastic*

*F*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 23, 2019)

Fantastic 

G


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 23, 2019)

Geographic

H


----------



## tinytn (Sep 23, 2019)

*Holographic

I*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2019)

*italic*

*J *


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 24, 2019)

Journalistic

K


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2019)

*Kinetic*

*L*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 24, 2019)

Lunatic 

M


----------



## tinytn (Sep 24, 2019)

*Mic

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2019)

*Neurotic*

*O*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2019)

*Otic

P*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 25, 2019)

Patriotic 

Q/R


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2019)

*Rhetoric*

*S*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 26, 2019)

Sporadic 

T


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2019)

*Traumatic*

*U*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 26, 2019)

Unenthusiastic

V


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2019)

Vitriolic

W


----------



## tinytn (Sep 26, 2019)

Workaholic 

X/Y/Z


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 27, 2019)

Xerographic

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 27, 2019)

Zirconic

A


----------



## Sparky (Sep 27, 2019)

Apologetic 

B


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2019)

*Botanic*

*C*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 28, 2019)

Cinematic 

D


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2019)

*Demonic*

*E*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 28, 2019)

Endocrinic

F


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 28, 2019)

Frantic

G


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2019)

*Gigantic*

*H*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 29, 2019)

Holographic

I


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2019)

*Ironic*

*J*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 30, 2019)

Juristic

K


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2019)

*Kinetic*

*L*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 30, 2019)

Lyric 

M


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2019)

*Myopic*

*N*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 1, 2019)

Nonacidic 

O


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2019)

*Optic*

*P*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 2, 2019)

Prehistoric 

Q/R


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2019)

*Realistic*

*S*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 2, 2019)

*Sadistic 

T*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 2, 2019)

Terrific

U


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)

*Unrealistic*

*V*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 3, 2019)

Volumetric

W


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)

*Wholistic*

*X*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 3, 2019)

Xerotic

Y


----------



## Sparky (Oct 3, 2019)

Antistatic 

B


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2019)

Biotic

C


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)

*Catholic*

*D*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 3, 2019)

Druidic

E


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2019)

*Elastic*

*F*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 4, 2019)

*Fantastic 

G*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 4, 2019)

Gothic

H


----------



## Sparky (Oct 4, 2019)

Hydrochloric

I


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2019)

*Iconic*

*J*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 4, 2019)

Judgmatic

K


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 4, 2019)

Kleptomaniac

L


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2019)

*Logic*

*M*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 5, 2019)

Mechanic 

N


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 5, 2019)

Numismatic

O


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2019)

*Optic
P*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2019)

Periodontic

Q


----------



## Sparky (Oct 6, 2019)

Rustic 

S


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Oct 6, 2019)

Supersonic 

T


----------



## tinytn (Oct 6, 2019)

*Tunic 

U*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2019)

*Unrealistic*

*V*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 6, 2019)

Volumetric

W


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2019)

*Workaholic*

*X/Y*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 7, 2019)

Xeric

Y


----------



## Sparky (Oct 7, 2019)

Amorphic 

B


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 7, 2019)

Bionic

C


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2019)

*Catholic*

*D*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 8, 2019)

Diametric 

E


----------



## tinytn (Oct 8, 2019)

*Eccentric 

F*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 8, 2019)

*Fantastic *

*G*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2019)

*Graphic*

*H*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 9, 2019)

Hectic 

I


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)

*Ironic*

*J*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 10, 2019)

Jingoistic 

K


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2019)

*Kinetic*

*L*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 10, 2019)

Lunatic

M


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2019)

*Myopic*

*N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 11, 2019)

Nonspecific

O


----------



## Sparky (Oct 11, 2019)

Operatic

P


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 11, 2019)

Prolific

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2019)

Q 

*Rhetoric*

*S*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 12, 2019)

Simplistic 

T


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 12, 2019)

Thermoelectric

U


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2019)

*unrealistic*

*V*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 13, 2019)

Vitriolic 

W


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2019)

*Wholistic*

*X/Y/Z*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 15, 2019)

Zoogeographic

A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2019)

*Alphabetic*

*B*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2019)

Barometric 

C


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2019)

*Craic*

*D*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 16, 2019)

Dibasic

E


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2019)

*Erratic *

*F*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 16, 2019)

*Fanatic 

G*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 16, 2019)

*Gigantic  *

*H*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2019)

*Hedonistic*

*I*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 17, 2019)

Inelastic

J


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 17, 2019)

Jurassic

K


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Oct 18, 2019)

Kaleidoscopic
L


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2019)

*Logic*

*M*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 18, 2019)

Music

N


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2019)

*Neurotic*

*O*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2019)

Optic

P


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2019)

*peptic*

*Q*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 20, 2019)

Ritualistic 

S


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2019)

*Static*

*T*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 21, 2019)

Thymotic 

U


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2019)

*Unrealistic*

*V*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2019)

Vatic

W


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 21, 2019)

Wick

X/Y


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2019)

ic,  pera...^^^^^ 

*Workaholic*

*X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 22, 2019)

Aromatic 

B


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 22, 2019)

Bionic

C


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2019)

*Catatonic*

*D*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 23, 2019)

Dynamic

E


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2019)

Elastic 

F


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 23, 2019)

Frantic

G


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2019)

*Graphic*

*H*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 23, 2019)

*Hypnotic *

*I*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2019)

*Ironic*

*J*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 23, 2019)

*Jurassic 

K*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2019)

*Kinetic*

*L*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 24, 2019)

Lactic 

M


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 24, 2019)

Magic

N


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2019)

*Neurotic*

*O*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 25, 2019)

Optic

P


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2019)

*Politic *

*Q*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 26, 2019)

Quixotic 

R


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 26, 2019)

*Rustic

S*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 26, 2019)

*Sadistic 

T*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 26, 2019)

Teutonic

U


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2019)

Ultrasonic

V


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2019)

*Vitriolic*

*W*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 27, 2019)

Workaholic

X/Y


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 27, 2019)

Yonic

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2019)

*Zinc

A*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 28, 2019)

Altruistic

B


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2019)

*Basic*

*C*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 28, 2019)

*Caustic 

D*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 28, 2019)

Dynamic 

E


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2019)

*Elastic*

*F*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 29, 2019)

Ferromagnetic

G


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2019)

gigantic

H


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2019)

*Hedonistic*

*I*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2019)

iconic

J


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2019)

*Journalistic*

*K*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 29, 2019)

*Kinetic *

*L*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2019)

Legalistic

M


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2019)

*Manic*

*N*


----------



## chic (Oct 30, 2019)

narcoleptic

O


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2019)

Optimistic

P


----------



## Sparky (Oct 30, 2019)

Pedantic

Q/R


----------



## tinytn (Oct 30, 2019)

*Q

Rustic

S*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 30, 2019)

Statistic

T


----------



## chic (Oct 31, 2019)

Tantric

U


----------



## Sparky (Oct 31, 2019)

Ultrasonic

V


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 31, 2019)

Vitriolic

W


----------



## Sparky (Nov 1, 2019)

Wholistic 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 1, 2019)

Zoic

A


----------



## chic (Nov 2, 2019)

altruistic

B


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 2, 2019)

Bombastic

C


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2019)

Calcic

D


----------



## Sparky (Nov 3, 2019)

Dogmatic

E


----------



## tinytn (Nov 3, 2019)

*Elastic 

F*


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 3, 2019)

Frantic

G


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2019)

Galactic

H


----------



## chic (Nov 3, 2019)

Hellenic

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 3, 2019)

*Iconic

J*


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 3, 2019)

Journalistic

K


----------



## chic (Nov 4, 2019)

karmic

L


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2019)

*Laconic*

*M*


----------



## chic (Nov 5, 2019)

magic

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 5, 2019)

noncharismatic

O


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2019)

*Optic*

*P*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)

Panic

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2019)

*Quadriplegic*

*R*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 6, 2019)

Radiogenic 

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 6, 2019)

Scenic

T


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2019)

*Traumatic*

*U*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)

Undogmatic

V


----------



## chic (Nov 7, 2019)

vitriolic

W


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 7, 2019)

Wholistic

X/Y


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2019)

Xerophytic

Y/Z


----------



## chic (Nov 8, 2019)

zionistic

A


----------



## Sparky (Nov 8, 2019)

Aesthetic 

B


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2019)

*Brassic*

*C*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 9, 2019)

Calligraphic

D


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2019)

*Dimorphic*

*E*


----------



## chic (Nov 10, 2019)

esoteric

F


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2019)

Futuristic 

G


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2019)

*Graphic*

*H*


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 10, 2019)

Haptic

I


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 10, 2019)

Interelectronic

J


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2019)

*Journalistic*

*K*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 11, 2019)

Ketonic

L


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2019)

*Logistic*

*M*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 11, 2019)

Mathmatic

N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2019)

*Neurotic*

*O*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 11, 2019)

Organic

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 11, 2019)

Platonic

Q


----------



## chic (Nov 11, 2019)

quadriplegic

R


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2019)

*Rhetoric*

*S*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 11, 2019)

*Sonic *

*T*


----------



## Repondering (Nov 11, 2019)

*Typographic

U*


----------



## chic (Nov 12, 2019)

ultrasonic

V


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2019)

*Vitriolic*

*W*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 12, 2019)

Woodchuck

X/Y


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2019)

*Xenophobic
Y/Z*


----------



## chic (Nov 13, 2019)

Yugoslavic

ZA


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2019)

Acidic 

B


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 13, 2019)

*Baltic

C*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2019)

*Critic*

*D*


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 13, 2019)

Didactic

E


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2019)

*Emphatic*

*F*


----------



## chic (Nov 14, 2019)

formulaic

G


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 14, 2019)

Gigantic

H


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2019)

*Heretic*

*I*


----------



## chic (Nov 15, 2019)

Impressionistic

J/K


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 15, 2019)

Judgematic

K


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2019)

*Kinetic 

L*


----------



## chic (Nov 15, 2019)

lymphatic

M


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2019)

*Manic*

*N*


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 15, 2019)

Neuropathologic

O


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2019)

*Organic*

*P*


----------



## chic (Nov 16, 2019)

panic

Q/R


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2019)

*Rhetoric*

*S*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 16, 2019)

Sonic

T


----------



## Sparky (Nov 18, 2019)

Triassic

U


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2019)

*Unrealistic*

*V*


----------



## chic (Nov 19, 2019)

volcanic

W


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2019)

*Wholistic*

*X/Y*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 19, 2019)

Xerotic

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2019)

Zygotic

A


----------



## Sparky (Nov 23, 2019)

Aseptic 

B


----------



## Pam (Nov 23, 2019)

Boracic

C


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2019)

*Chaotic*

*D*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

Dyadic

E


----------



## chic (Nov 24, 2019)

egocentric

F


----------



## Sparky (Nov 24, 2019)

Formic 

G


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 24, 2019)

Gothic 

H


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2019)

*Heretic*

*I*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)

Iconic

J


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 25, 2019)

*Jurassic

K*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

*Kinetic*

*L*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 26, 2019)

Lexemic

M


----------



## chic (Nov 26, 2019)

mesolithic

N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2019)

*Neurotic*

*O*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 26, 2019)

Optic

P


----------



## chic (Nov 26, 2019)

platonic

Q/R


----------



## Sparky (Nov 26, 2019)

Rustic 

S


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2019)

*Static*

*T*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 26, 2019)

*Tactic *

*U*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2019)

*Unrealistic*

*V*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2019)

Vandalistic

W


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2019)

*Wholistic*

*X/Y*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2019)

Xerotic

y


----------



## Sparky (Nov 27, 2019)

Arabic 

B


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2019)

*Basic*

*C*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2019)

Climatic

D


----------



## chic (Nov 28, 2019)

Doric

E


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2019)

*Elastic

F*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 28, 2019)

Fustic

G


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2019)

*Graphic*

*H*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2019)

Horrific

I


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2019)

*Ironic*

*J/K*


----------



## chic (Nov 29, 2019)

kinetic

L


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 29, 2019)

Lytic

M


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2019)

*Myopic*

*N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 29, 2019)

Nordic

O


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2019)

*Ophthalmic*

*P*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 29, 2019)

*Panic

Q/R*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 29, 2019)

Rubric 

S


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2019)

*Spastic*

*T*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 29, 2019)

Terrific

U


----------



## chic (Nov 30, 2019)

ultrasonic

V


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)

Voyeuristic

W


----------



## Sparky (Nov 30, 2019)

Wholistic 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2019)

*Xenophobic*

*Y/Z*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)

Yonic

Z/A


----------



## chic (Dec 1, 2019)

atomic

B


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2019)

*Basic*

*C*


----------



## chic (Dec 1, 2019)

climatic

D


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2019)

*Dramatic*

*E*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 1, 2019)

Egotistic 

F


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2019)

Frantic

G


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2019)

*Graphic*

*H*


----------



## chic (Dec 2, 2019)

heroic

I/J


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 2, 2019)

Ironic

J


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2019)

*Journalistic*

*K*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2019)

Kinesthetic

L


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2019)

*Logic*

*M*


----------



## chic (Dec 3, 2019)

magic

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 3, 2019)

Nostalgic

O


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 3, 2019)

Obstetric

P


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2019)

Panic

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2019)

*Quadriplegic *

*R*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 3, 2019)

*Relic

S*


----------



## chic (Dec 4, 2019)

static

T


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 4, 2019)

Tonic

U


----------



## chic (Dec 4, 2019)

uric

V


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2019)

Virtuosic

W


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2019)

*Wholisitic*

*X/Y*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2019)

Xenic

Y


----------



## Sparky (Dec 7, 2019)

Aeronautic 

B


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2019)

*Brassic *

*C*


----------



## chic (Dec 8, 2019)

caustic

D


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2019)

*Drastic*

*E*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 8, 2019)

Esoteric 

F


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2019)

*Frantic*

*G*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 9, 2019)

Gigantic

H


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2019)

*Hedonistic*

*I*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 9, 2019)

Individualistic 

J


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2019)

*Journalistic*

*K*


----------



## chic (Dec 10, 2019)

kinetic

L


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2019)

*Logic*

*M*


----------



## chic (Dec 10, 2019)

meteorologic

N


----------



## Sparky (Dec 10, 2019)

Nonelectric 

O


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2019)

*Optic*

*P*


----------



## chic (Dec 11, 2019)

pessimistic

Q/R


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 11, 2019)

Quadric

R


----------



## chic (Dec 11, 2019)

radiographic

S


----------



## Sparky (Dec 11, 2019)

Sceptic 

T


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2019)

*Traumatic*

*U*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2019)

Ultrabasic

V


----------



## chic (Dec 13, 2019)

Vlasic

W


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 13, 2019)

Wholistic

X


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2019)

*Xenophobic*

*Y*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 13, 2019)

Yirth
Z


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 13, 2019)

Zygomorphic

A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2019)

*Arithmetic*

*B*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 13, 2019)

Bromidic

C


----------



## chic (Dec 13, 2019)

catatonic

D


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2019)

*Drastic*

*E*


----------



## chic (Dec 14, 2019)

ecstatic

F


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2019)

*Formic*

*G*


----------



## chic (Dec 14, 2019)

geographic

H


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2019)

Histrionic

I


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2019)

*Iconic*

*J*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 15, 2019)

Judgematic

K


----------



## chic (Dec 15, 2019)

kleptomanic

L


----------



## Sparky (Dec 15, 2019)

Lexicographic 

M


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2019)

*Morphemic*

*N *


----------



## tinytn (Dec 15, 2019)

*Numeric 

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2019)

*Onomatopoeic *

*P*


----------



## chic (Dec 16, 2019)

psychic

Q/R


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 16, 2019)

Quietistic


R


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2019)

*Rhetoric*

*S*


----------



## chic (Dec 16, 2019)

static

T


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 16, 2019)

Tactic

U


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2019)

*Unrealistic*

*V*


----------



## chic (Dec 17, 2019)

volcanic

W


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)

Wholistic

X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2019)

*Xenophobic*

*Y/Z/A*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 17, 2019)

Astronomic 

B


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2019)

*Behaviouristic*

*C*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2019)

Cytotoxic

D


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2019)

*Drastic*

*E*


----------



## chic (Dec 19, 2019)

empathetic

F


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2019)

*Frantic*

*G*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 19, 2019)

Gigantic 

H


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 19, 2019)

Holistic

I


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 19, 2019)

Idiotic

J


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)

*Journalistic*

*K*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 20, 2019)

Kinematic 

L


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 20, 2019)

Logistic

M


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 20, 2019)

Magic 

N


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)

*Neurotic*

*O*


----------



## chic (Dec 21, 2019)

ophthalmic

P


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2019)

*Pragmatic*

*Q*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2019)

Rheumatic

S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2019)

*Systematic*

*T*


----------



## chic (Dec 22, 2019)

telekinetic

U


----------



## Sparky (Dec 22, 2019)

Uretic 

V


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2019)

*Vitriolic*

*W*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 23, 2019)

Allergic 

B


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2019)

*Brassic*

*C*


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 24, 2019)

Classic

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 24, 2019)

Drastic

E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2019)

*Elastic*

*F*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 24, 2019)

Fantarific 

G


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2019)

*Graphic*

*H*


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 24, 2019)

Horrific

I/J


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 25, 2019)

Illogic

J


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2019)

*Jurassic*

*K*


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 25, 2019)

Kinetic

L


----------



## chic (Dec 25, 2019)

lunatic

M


----------



## Repondering (Dec 25, 2019)

Mystic

N


----------



## chic (Dec 26, 2019)

narcoleptic

O


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2019)

*Optic*

*P*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 26, 2019)

Paretic 

Q/R


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2019)

*Rhetoric*

*S*


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 26, 2019)

Sarcastic

T


----------



## chic (Dec 27, 2019)

Teutonic

U


----------



## Sparky (Dec 27, 2019)

Ultrasonic  

V


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2019)

*Volcanic*

*W*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 28, 2019)

Wealistic 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## chic (Dec 28, 2019)

altruistic 

B


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 28, 2019)

Bariatric

C


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2019)

*Climactic *

*D*


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 28, 2019)

Didactic

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 28, 2019)

Epic 

F


----------



## chic (Dec 29, 2019)

forensic

G


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2019)

*Graphic*

*H*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 30, 2019)

Homeopathic

I


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2019)

*Ironic*

*J*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 31, 2019)

Jingoistic 

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2020)

*Kinematic*

*L *


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 1, 2020)

Lunatic

M


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2020)

*Manic*

*N*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 1, 2020)

*Numatic 

O*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 1, 2020)

*Organic

P*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 1, 2020)

Prophetic

Q/R


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2020)

*Rhetoric*

*S*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 2, 2020)

Stoic

T


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 2, 2020)

Turmeric

U


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2020)

*Unrealistic*

*V*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 2, 2020)

*Volcanic

W*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2020)

*Wholistic*

*X/Y*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 3, 2020)

Aspic 

B


----------



## tinytn (Jan 3, 2020)

*Bionic 

c*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2020)

*Chronic*

*D*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 3, 2020)

Druidic

E


----------



## Sparky (Jan 4, 2020)

Embryotic

F


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2020)

*Frantic*

*G*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 4, 2020)

Gigantic

H


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2020)

*Hellenic*

*I *


----------



## chic (Jan 5, 2020)

illogic

M


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2020)

*Myopic*

*N*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 6, 2020)

Neoplastic 

O


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 6, 2020)

Optic

P


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 6, 2020)

Probiotic

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2020)

*Quixotic

R*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)

*Realistic*

*S*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 6, 2020)

Symptomatic

T


----------



## chic (Jan 7, 2020)

terrific

U


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

*Unrealistic*

*V*


----------



## chic (Jan 7, 2020)

volcanic

W


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

*Wholistic*

*X/Y*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 8, 2020)

Yogic 

Z/A


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 8, 2020)

Zoic

A


----------



## chic (Jan 8, 2020)

acidic

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2020)

*Basic*

*C*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 8, 2020)

Cryptic

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 8, 2020)

*Doric

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2020)

*Elastic*

*F*


----------



## chic (Jan 9, 2020)

forensic

G


----------



## Sparky (Jan 9, 2020)

Gastric 

H


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 9, 2020)

Hieratic

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2020)

*Ironic*

*J*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 11, 2020)

Jurassic 

K


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 11, 2020)

Ketogenic

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2020)

*Logic*

*M*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 11, 2020)

*Magnetic 

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2020)

*Neurotic*

*O*


----------



## chic (Jan 11, 2020)

ornothalogic 

P


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 12, 2020)

*Prosthetic*

*Q*


----------



## chic (Jan 13, 2020)

quadriplegic

R


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)

*republic*

*S*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 13, 2020)

Stylistic 

T


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 13, 2020)

Topic

U


----------



## chic (Jan 14, 2020)

uric

V


----------



## Sparky (Jan 14, 2020)

Volvic 

W


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 16, 2020)

No W/X/Y
Zoologic

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2020)

*Arsenic*

*B*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 17, 2020)

Ballistic

C


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 17, 2020)

Caustic

D


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 17, 2020)

Diabolic

E


----------



## chic (Jan 18, 2020)

esoteric

F


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2020)

*Formic*

*G*


----------



## chic (Jan 19, 2020)

geologic

H


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2020)

*Heraldic*

*I*


----------



## chic (Jan 19, 2020)

isometric

J/K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 19, 2020)

*Jurassic

K*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 19, 2020)

*Kinetic

L*


----------



## chic (Jan 20, 2020)

lymphatic

M


----------



## Sparky (Jan 20, 2020)

Melodic 

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2020)

*Neurotic*

*O*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 20, 2020)

Optic 

P


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2020)

*Pathetic*

*Q*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 22, 2020)

Quantic 

R


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 22, 2020)

Robotic

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2020)

*Systematic*

*T*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 23, 2020)

Thematic 

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 23, 2020)

Ultrasonic

V


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2020)

*Vitriolic*

*W*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 25, 2020)

Apathetic 

B


----------



## tinytn (Jan 25, 2020)

*Baltic

C*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2020)

*Catholic*

*D*


----------



## chic (Jan 26, 2020)

despotic

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2020)

*Ecstatic*

*F*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 26, 2020)

Fustic 

G


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2020)

*Geriatric*

*H*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 26, 2020)

Haptic

I/J


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 26, 2020)

Iconic

J


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 26, 2020)

Juristic

K


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 29, 2020)

Ketogenic

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2020)

*Logic*

*M*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 30, 2020)

Malefic

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2020)

*Neurotic*

*O*


----------



## chic (Jan 31, 2020)

optic

P


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)

*Pandemic*

*Q*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 31, 2020)

Quartzitic

R


----------



## Sparky (Jan 31, 2020)

Radiophonic 

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)

*Soporific*

*T *


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)

Tumeric

U


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2020)

*Unrealistic*

*V*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)

Verbilistic

W


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2020)

*Wholistic*

*X*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)

Xerographic

Y


----------



## Sparky (Feb 2, 2020)

Adriatic 

B


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2020)

*Basic*

*C*


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 2, 2020)

Cryogenic

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 2, 2020)

Dynamic 

E


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2020)

*Energetic*

*F*


----------



## chic (Feb 4, 2020)

fantastic

G


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2020)

*Graphic*

*H*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 4, 2020)

Hypernationalistic

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 5, 2020)

Idiotic

J


----------



## chic (Feb 5, 2020)

Jurassic

K


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2020)

*Kinetic*

*L*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 5, 2020)

Lethargic

M


----------



## tinytn (Feb 5, 2020)

*Magic 

N*


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 5, 2020)

Numismatic

O


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2020)

*Optic*

*P*


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 6, 2020)

Parasitic

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2020)

Quartzitic

R


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2020)

*Realistic*

*S*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 7, 2020)

Statistic

T


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 7, 2020)

Traffic

U


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2020)

*Unrealistic*

*V*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 8, 2020)

Vivific

W


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2020)

*Workaholic*

*X/Y*


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 12, 2020)

Arabic

B


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2020)

*Baltic*

*C*


----------



## chic (Feb 14, 2020)

cathartic

D


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2020)

*Drastic*

*E*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 14, 2020)

Energetic

F


----------



## tinytn (Feb 14, 2020)

*Fanatic 

G*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2020)

*Graphic*

*H*


----------



## chic (Feb 15, 2020)

hemispheric

I


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

*Ironic*

*J*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 16, 2020)

Jargonistic

K


----------



## chic (Feb 16, 2020)

karmic

L


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2020)

*Laconic*

*M*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 17, 2020)

Majestic 

N


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 17, 2020)

Narcissistic

O


----------



## tinytn (Feb 17, 2020)

*Optic

P*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 17, 2020)

Picnic

Q


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 17, 2020)

*Romantic *

*S*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2020)

*Systematic*

*T*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 17, 2020)

*Toxic *

*U*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2020)

*Unrealistic*

*V*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 18, 2020)

Videophonic 

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 19, 2020)

*Wholistic

X*


----------



## chic (Feb 19, 2020)

altruistic

B


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2020)

*Baltic *

*C*


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 19, 2020)

Cryptic

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 19, 2020)

Dynamic 

E


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2020)

*Elastic*

*F*


----------



## chic (Feb 20, 2020)

futuristic

G


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

*Graphic*

*H*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 20, 2020)

Holistic

I


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

*Ironic*

*J*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 21, 2020)

*Jurassic

K*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)

*Kinetic*

*L*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 22, 2020)

Lyric 

M


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2020)

*Magic*

*N*


----------



## chic (Feb 23, 2020)

nostalgic

O


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 23, 2020)

Oxalic

P


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

*Pedantic*

*Q*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 23, 2020)

Quixotic 

R


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 23, 2020)

Robotic

S


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

*Static*

*T*


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 24, 2020)

Traffic

U


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2020)

*Unrealistic*

*V*


----------



## chic (Feb 25, 2020)

volcanic

W - A


----------



## Sparky (Feb 25, 2020)

Asthmatic

B


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 25, 2020)

*Ballistic*

*C*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 25, 2020)

Cystic

D


----------



## chic (Feb 26, 2020)

dyspeptic

E


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)

*Elastic*

*F*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 27, 2020)

Formalistic 

G


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2020)

*Graphic*

*H*


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 27, 2020)

Haptic

I


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 27, 2020)

Ichthyic

J


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2020)

*Jurassic *

*K*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 27, 2020)

*Hyperkinetic

I*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)

*Iconic*

*J*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 29, 2020)

Jurassic 

K


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 29, 2020)

Ketogenic

L


----------



## chic (Mar 1, 2020)

logic

M


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)

*Myopic*

*N*


----------



## chic (Mar 1, 2020)

narcotic

O


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)

*Optic*

*P*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 1, 2020)

Pedantic 

Q/R


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)

*Realistic*

*S*


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 1, 2020)

Static

T


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 1, 2020)

tactic

U


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 1, 2020)

Unproblematic

V


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)

*Vitriolic*

*W*


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 2, 2020)

No X/Y 
Zirconic

A


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 2, 2020)

Agonistic

B


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 3, 2020)

Basic

C


----------



## chic (Mar 3, 2020)

catatonic

D


----------



## Sparky (Mar 3, 2020)

Despotic 

E


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2020)

*Egotistic*

*F*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 3, 2020)

Fantastic

G


----------



## chic (Mar 4, 2020)

geriatric

H


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2020)

*Hectic*

*I*


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 4, 2020)

Idiotic

J


----------



## chic (Mar 4, 2020)

skipping J thanks

Kinetic

L


----------



## Sparky (Mar 4, 2020)

Laconic 

M


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2020)

*Myopic*

*N*


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 4, 2020)

Nostalgic

O


----------



## chic (Mar 6, 2020)

ontopic

P


----------



## Sparky (Mar 6, 2020)

Peptic 

Q/R


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 6, 2020)

Rustic 

S


----------



## tinytn (Mar 6, 2020)

Sadistic

T


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2020)

*Traumatic*

*U*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Ultranationalistic

V


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

*Vitriolic*

*W*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Wholistic

X


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

*Xenophobic 
Y/Z/A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)

Yonic

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)

*Zirconic *

*A*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 8, 2020)

Arabic 

B


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)

*Catatonic*

*D*


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 8, 2020)

Diastolic

E


----------



## chic (Mar 9, 2020)

esoteric

F


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

*Frantic*

*G*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)

Gigantic

H


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

*Heretic*

*I*


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 9, 2020)

Idiotic

J


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)

Jargoneistic

K


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

*Kinetic *

*L*


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 9, 2020)

Lymphatic

M


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 10, 2020)

Manic

N


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2020)

*Neurotic*

*O*


----------



## chic (Mar 10, 2020)

opthamologic

P


----------



## Sparky (Mar 11, 2020)

Pedantic

Q/R


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 11, 2020)

Quixotic

R


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2020)

*Rhetoric*

*S*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 12, 2020)

Sonic

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 12, 2020)

Tonic 

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 12, 2020)

Ultrasonic

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 12, 2020)

*Vitriolic

W*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2020)

*Wholistic*

*X*


----------



## chic (Mar 13, 2020)

anachronistic

B


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2020)

*Basic*

*C*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 13, 2020)

Chronic

D


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2020)

*Drastic*

*E*


----------



## chic (Mar 17, 2020)

energetic

F


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2020)

*Formic*

*G*


----------



## chic (Mar 17, 2020)

geographic

H


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 17, 2020)

Heretic

I


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2020)

*Ironic*

*F*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 17, 2020)

*Frolic

G*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2020)

*Gigantic*

*H*


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 18, 2020)

Heroic

I


----------



## Sparky (Mar 18, 2020)

Isotonic 

J


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2020)

*Journalistic*

*K*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 19, 2020)

Kinetic

L


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 19, 2020)

Lunatic

M


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 19, 2020)

Magic

N


----------



## tinytn (Mar 19, 2020)

*Nordic 

O*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 19, 2020)

Optic 

P


----------



## chic (Mar 20, 2020)

panic

Q/R


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2020)

*Quartic *

*R*


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 20, 2020)

Robotic

S


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2020)

*Static*

*T*


----------



## chic (Mar 21, 2020)

tactic

U


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 21, 2020)

*Uric

V*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 21, 2020)

Vatic

W


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 21, 2020)

Wholistic

X/Y/Z


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 21, 2020)

Zoologic

A


----------



## chic (Mar 22, 2020)

acrobatic

B


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2020)

*Basic*

*C*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 22, 2020)

Choric

D


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2020)

*Drastic*

*E*


----------



## chic (Mar 23, 2020)

elastic

F


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 23, 2020)

*Frantic*

*G*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 23, 2020)

Geriatric

H


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 23, 2020)

Hectic

I


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 23, 2020)

*Idiopathic*

*J*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 23, 2020)

Jurassic

K


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2020)

*Kinetic*

*L*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 24, 2020)

Lunatic   

M


----------



## chic (Mar 24, 2020)

monochromatic

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 24, 2020)

Neolithic

O


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2020)

*Optimistic*

*P*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 25, 2020)

Problematic

Q


----------



## chic (Mar 25, 2020)

quadraphonic

R


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2020)

*Romantic*

*S*


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 25, 2020)

Sarcoptic

T


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

*Traumatic*

*U*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 26, 2020)

Utopic 

V


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

*Vitriolic*

*W*


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Mar 26, 2020)

Workaholic 

X /Y /Z/ A


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

*Xenophobic*

*Y/Z*


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 26, 2020)

Zoometric

A


----------



## chic (Mar 27, 2020)

acoustic

B


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2020)

*Brassic*

*C*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 27, 2020)

Climatic 

D


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2020)

*Dramatic*

*E*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 28, 2020)

*Exotic*

*F*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 28, 2020)

*Forensic

G*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2020)

*Graphic*

*H*


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 28, 2020)

Hectic

I


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 28, 2020)

Intrinsic

J


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2020)

*Jurassic*

*K*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

Karyologic

L


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2020)

*Logic*

*M*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

Magic

N


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 29, 2020)

*Nonmetallic

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2020)

*Optic*

*P*


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 29, 2020)

Peripatetic

Q


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 30, 2020)

Quixotic

R


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 30, 2020)

Rhapsodic

S


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2020)

*Static*

*T*


----------



## chic (Mar 31, 2020)

tragic

U


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2020)

*Unrealistic*

*V*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 31, 2020)

Votic

W


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 31, 2020)

*Workaholic

X/Y*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2020)

*Xenophobic*

*Y/Z*


----------



## chic (Apr 1, 2020)

acrobatic

B


----------



## Sparky (Apr 1, 2020)

Bucolic

C


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2020)

*Craic *

*D*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 2, 2020)

Doric 

E


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2020)

*Elastic*

*F*


----------



## chic (Apr 2, 2020)

frenetic

G


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 2, 2020)

Generic

H


----------



## connect1 (Apr 2, 2020)

Heroic 


I


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 2, 2020)

Idiotic 

J


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2020)

*Journalistic*

*K*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 3, 2020)

Kinematic 

L


----------



## connect1 (Apr 3, 2020)

Lyric 


M


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 3, 2020)

Magic 

N


----------



## Sparky (Apr 4, 2020)

Nostradamic 

O


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 4, 2020)

*Optic*

*P*


----------



## chic (Apr 5, 2020)

pneumonic

Q/R


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 5, 2020)

Romantic

S


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 6, 2020)

Static

T


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2020)

*Tic*

*U*


----------



## chic (Apr 6, 2020)

utopic

V


----------



## Sparky (Apr 6, 2020)

Venetic 

W


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 6, 2020)

Wholistic

X


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2020)

*Xenophobic*

*Y/Z*


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 8, 2020)

Yogic

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2020)

*Zirconic*

*A*


----------



## chic (Apr 9, 2020)

ascorbic

B


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2020)

*Basic*

*C*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 9, 2020)

Caustic

D


----------



## chic (Apr 9, 2020)

drastic

E


----------



## Sparky (Apr 9, 2020)

Energetic 

F


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2020)

*Frantic*

*G*


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 9, 2020)

Generic

H


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2020)

*Heretic*

*I*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 10, 2020)

Isotonic 

J


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 10, 2020)

Juristic

K


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2020)

*Kinetic*

*L*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 11, 2020)

Lyric

M


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2020)

*Manic*

*N*


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 11, 2020)

Neuropathic

O


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2020)

*Optic*

*P*


----------



## chic (Apr 12, 2020)

paregoric

Q/R


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)

Quinic

R


----------



## chic (Apr 13, 2020)

Runic

S


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2020)

*Static*

*T*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 13, 2020)

*Tantric

U*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 14, 2020)

Undiplomatic

V


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2020)

*volcanic*

*w*


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 15, 2020)

Yogic

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2020)

*Acidic*

*B*


----------



## chic (Apr 16, 2020)

balsamic

C


----------



## Sparky (Apr 16, 2020)

Charismatic 

D


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2020)

*Diabetic*

*E*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 16, 2020)

Energetic

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 16, 2020)

*Frolic

G*


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 16, 2020)

Gastric

H


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 17, 2020)

historic

i


----------



## Lashann (Apr 17, 2020)

Intrinsic

J


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 17, 2020)

journalistic

k


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2020)

*Kinetic*

*L*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 17, 2020)

Lyric

M


----------



## Sparky (Apr 17, 2020)

Mechanic 

N


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 17, 2020)

Nordic

O


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 17, 2020)

Optic

P


----------



## Lashann (Apr 17, 2020)

*Patriotic

Q*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 18, 2020)

Quadriplegic

R


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

*Rhetoric*

*S*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 18, 2020)

Septic

T


----------



## chic (Apr 18, 2020)

tragic

U/V/W etc


----------



## Sparky (Apr 18, 2020)

Aeronautic 

B


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 18, 2020)

Bombastic

C


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

*Catholic*

*D*


----------



## Lashann (Apr 19, 2020)

*Dramatic

E*


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 19, 2020)

Energetic

F


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2020)

*Frantic*

*G*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 19, 2020)

Gigantic

H


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 20, 2020)

Horrific

I


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)

*Ironic*

*J*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 21, 2020)

Kleptomanic 

L


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2020)

*Logic*

*M*


----------



## Lashann (Apr 21, 2020)

*Monolithic

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2020)

*Nordic*

*O*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 22, 2020)

Ohmic 

P


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)

*Politic*

*Q*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 23, 2020)

Quixotic 

R


----------



## Lashann (Apr 23, 2020)

*Rhetoric

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2020)

*Static*

*T*


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 23, 2020)

Theoretic

U


----------



## Lashann (Apr 23, 2020)

*Uric

V*


----------



## chic (Apr 24, 2020)

volcanic

W


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

wholistic

x/y


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*Xenophobic*

*Y*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

ytterbic

z


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 24, 2020)

Zoic

A


----------



## Sparky (Apr 24, 2020)

Athletic 

B


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*Ballistic*

*C*


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 24, 2020)

Caustic

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

Dramatic

E


----------



## chic (Apr 25, 2020)

egocentric

F


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

*Frantic*

*G*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 25, 2020)

Gigantic

H


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

*Heroic*

*I*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)

iconoclastic

J


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2020)

*Journalistic*

*K*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)

Kinetic

L


----------



## Sparky (Apr 27, 2020)

Lambic 

M


----------



## Lashann (Apr 27, 2020)

*Mosaic

N*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 27, 2020)

Nomadic

O


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 27, 2020)

Ophthalmic

P


----------



## Lashann (Apr 27, 2020)

*Pedantic

Q*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 28, 2020)

Quasiperiodic

R


----------



## Sparky (Apr 28, 2020)

Runic 

S


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2020)

*Static*

*T*


----------



## Lashann (Apr 29, 2020)

*Tactic

U*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2020)

*Unrealistic*

*V*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)

Viscosimetric

W


----------



## Sparky (Apr 30, 2020)

Aerobatic 

B


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2020)

*Baltic*

*C*


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 30, 2020)

Calorific

D


----------



## chic (May 1, 2020)

diagnostic

E


----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)

Electroencephalographic

F


----------



## Sparky (May 1, 2020)

Folic 

G


----------



## peramangkelder (May 1, 2020)

Geometric

H


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2020)

*Heroic*

*I*


----------



## Lashann (May 1, 2020)

*Isotonic

J*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 2, 2020)

Jargonistic

K


----------



## JustBonee (May 2, 2020)

Kinetic

L


----------



## Sparky (May 2, 2020)

Lunatic 

M


----------



## Pink Biz (May 2, 2020)

*Metric

N*


----------



## chic (May 2, 2020)

neolithic

O


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2020)

*Optic*

*P*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 3, 2020)

Prolific

Q


----------



## Lashann (May 3, 2020)

*Quixotic

R*


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2020)

*Rhetoric*

*S*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)

Spectrofluorometric

T


----------



## Lashann (May 4, 2020)

*Tactic

U*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 4, 2020)

Ultrasonographic

V


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2020)

*Vitriolic*

*W*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)

Wholistic

X/Y


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2020)

*Xenophobic*

*Y*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 8, 2020)

Yogic

Z


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

Zooplanktonic

A


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2020)

*Arctic*

*B*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

Boustrophedonic

C


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2020)

*Catatonic*

*D*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

Diffractometric

E


----------



## Lashann (May 11, 2020)

*Ecstatic

F*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 11, 2020)

Functionalistic

G


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

*Gastric*

*H*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 11, 2020)

Heretic

I


----------



## peramangkelder (May 11, 2020)

Imbecilic

J


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

*Journalistic*

*K*


----------



## Citygirl (May 11, 2020)

*Kinetic

L*


----------



## Repondering (May 11, 2020)

*Leucocratic 

M*


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2020)

*Myopic*

*N*


----------



## Lashann (May 12, 2020)

*Nomadic

O*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 12, 2020)

Ophthalmoscopic

P


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2020)

*Pacific*

*Q*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 13, 2020)

Quixotic

R


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2020)

*Rhetoric*

*S*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Supernaturalistic

T


----------



## peramangkelder (May 14, 2020)

Traumatic

U


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2020)

*Unrealistic*

*V*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Voyeuristic

W


----------



## Lashann (May 15, 2020)

*Workaholic

X/Y/Z?*


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)

*Xenophobic*

*Y/Z*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 16, 2020)

Zirconic

A


----------



## mike4lorie (May 16, 2020)

Acetylenic

B


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

*Baltic*

*C*


----------



## Mary1949 (May 16, 2020)

Caustic

D


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

*Drastic*

*E*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 17, 2020)

Erratic

F


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)

*Frantic*

*G*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 18, 2020)

Geographic

H


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2020)

*Hedonistic*

*I*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 18, 2020)

Iconic

J


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2020)

*Journalistic*

*K*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 20, 2020)

Keratinophilic

L


----------



## peramangkelder (May 20, 2020)

Laconic

M


----------



## mike4lorie (May 20, 2020)

Microspectrophotometric

N


----------



## JustBonee (May 21, 2020)

Neuralgic

O


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2020)

*Optic*

*P*


----------



## Lashann (May 22, 2020)

*Patriotic

Q*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 22, 2020)

Quixotic

R


----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)

Roentgenographic

S


----------



## peramangkelder (May 23, 2020)

Scenic

T


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2020)

*Tactic*

*U*


----------



## Vega_Lyra (May 24, 2020)

Urbanistic  

V


----------



## JustBonee (May 24, 2020)

Vedantic

W


----------



## peramangkelder (May 24, 2020)

Wholistic

X/Y


----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)

Xerophthalmic

y


----------



## peramangkelder (May 25, 2020)

Yogic

Z


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2020)

*Zirconic*

*A*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 26, 2020)

adrenocorticotrophic

b


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 26, 2020)

Barbaric 

C


----------



## Lashann (May 26, 2020)

*Comedic

D*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 27, 2020)

Didactic

E


----------



## mike4lorie (May 27, 2020)

electroencephalographic

f


----------



## Lashann (May 27, 2020)

*Futuristic

G*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 27, 2020)

Gigantic

H


----------



## Lashann (May 28, 2020)

*Hectic

I*


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2020)

*Ironic*

*J*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 28, 2020)

Jurassic

K


----------



## mike4lorie (May 29, 2020)

keratinophilic

l


----------



## peramangkelder (May 29, 2020)

Lactic

M


----------



## JustBonee (May 29, 2020)

Music

N


----------



## chic (May 29, 2020)

narcissistic

O


----------



## Lashann (May 30, 2020)

*Optic

P*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 30, 2020)

Panic

Q


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 1, 2020)

Quadratic

R


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 1, 2020)

Rhapsodic

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 1, 2020)

Stoic

T


----------



## Lashann (Jun 2, 2020)

*Tumeric

U*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 3, 2020)

Uric

V


----------



## chic (Jun 3, 2020)

vitriolic

W


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)

*Workaholic*

*X*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 3, 2020)

Xenogeneic

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 4, 2020)

Anarchic

B


----------



## Lashann (Jun 4, 2020)

*Bombastic

C*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 4, 2020)

Critic

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2020)

*Diabetic*

*E*


----------



## Lashann (Jun 5, 2020)

*Eclectic

F*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2020)

*Formic*

*G*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 6, 2020)

Gigantic

H


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 6, 2020)

hectic

i


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2020)

*Ironic*

*J*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 7, 2020)

jargonistic

k


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 8, 2020)

Kyphotic

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2020)

*Logic*

*M*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 8, 2020)

Magic

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 9, 2020)

Nihilistic

O


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 9, 2020)

Operatic

P


----------



## chic (Jun 10, 2020)

paragoric

Q/R


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2020)

Rhetoric

S


----------



## Lashann (Jun 10, 2020)

*Semantic

T*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2020)

*Traumatic*

*U*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 11, 2020)

Unrealistic 

V


----------



## Lashann (Jun 11, 2020)

*Vitriolic

W*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 11, 2020)

Zirconic

A


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 11, 2020)

Antibiotic 

B


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 12, 2020)

Bucolic

C


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

catecholaminergic

d


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 12, 2020)

Dramatic

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

energetic

f


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 12, 2020)

Futuristic

G


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

gigantic

h


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2020)

*Heretic*

*I*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 14, 2020)

Isometric

J


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 15, 2020)

Juristic

K


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 15, 2020)

Kismetic

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

*Laconic*

*M*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 17, 2020)

Metamorphic 

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 17, 2020)

*Nordic

O*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 17, 2020)

*Orthographic

P*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

*Paramedic*

*Q*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 18, 2020)

Republic 

S


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2020)

Sadistic 

T


----------



## Lashann (Jun 18, 2020)

*Titanic

U*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 18, 2020)

Uraemic

V


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 19, 2020)

Volcanic 

W


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 19, 2020)

Wholistic

X/Y


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Jun 20, 2020)

*Xerophthalmic* 

*Y /Z /A*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 20, 2020)

Atomic

B


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 20, 2020)

Basic 


C


----------



## chic (Jun 20, 2020)

chloric
D


----------



## Sparky (Jun 20, 2020)

Doric 

E


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 21, 2020)

Eccentric

F


----------



## Sparky (Jun 24, 2020)

Futuristic

G


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 24, 2020)

Gigantic

H


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 24, 2020)

Hieroglyphic

i


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 25, 2020)

Icelandic

J


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 25, 2020)

Judgmatic

K


----------



## Lashann (Jul 2, 2020)

*Ketogenic

L*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2020)

*Laconic*

*M*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 3, 2020)

Magic

N


----------



## Lashann (Jul 3, 2020)

*Numeric

O*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 4, 2020)

Overemphatic

p


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2020)

Poetic

Q


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 9, 2020)

Quixotic

R


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 9, 2020)

roentgenographic

s


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2020)

*Static*

*T*


----------



## Lashann (Jul 12, 2020)

*Tonic

U*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 13, 2020)

Unheroic

V


----------



## chic (Jul 13, 2020)

vitriolic 

WXYZA


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 14, 2020)

Antic

B


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2020)

bionic

c


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2020)

Chronic

D


----------



## Lashann (Jul 16, 2020)

*Didactic

E*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 16, 2020)

energetic

f


----------



## Lashann (Jul 17, 2020)

*Frenetic

G*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 17, 2020)

Generic 

H


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 17, 2020)

horrific

i


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 20, 2020)

Intrinsic

J


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2020)

*Journalistic*

*K*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 20, 2020)

kinetic

l


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2020)

*Iconic*

*J*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 30, 2020)

Jingoistic 

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2020)

kinematic

l


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 31, 2020)

Logic

M


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 31, 2020)

Magic

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 31, 2020)

numeric

o


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 31, 2020)

*Optic

P*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 31, 2020)

*Panic

Q*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 8, 2020)

Quadraphonic

R


----------



## Lashann (Aug 8, 2020)

*Rhetoric

S*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 8, 2020)

Sadistic

T


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2020)

Titanic

U


----------



## Lashann (Aug 12, 2020)

*Unenergetic

V*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 12, 2020)

vinic

w


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 12, 2020)

Wholistic

X


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2020)

*Xenophobic*

*Y*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 14, 2020)

Zebraic

A


----------



## Lashann (Aug 15, 2020)

*Analgesic

B*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2020)

*Basic*

*C*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 16, 2020)

@chic 

d


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 17, 2020)

Didactic

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 17, 2020)

energetic

f


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 18, 2020)

Frenetic

G


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2020)

genetic

h


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 18, 2020)

Hectic

I


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 18, 2020)

Idiotic 

J


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2020)

journalistic

k


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 19, 2020)

Kinetic

L


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 20, 2020)

Lunatic

M


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2020)

music

n


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 20, 2020)

Night crawlers

O


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 20, 2020)

Optimistic

P


----------



## Lashann (Aug 20, 2020)

*Pedantic

Q*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2020)

quartzitic

r


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 23, 2020)

Rheumatic

S


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2020)

sonic

t


----------



## Lashann (Aug 26, 2020)

*Tonic

U or V*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 26, 2020)

Ultrasonic

V


----------



## Lashann (Aug 27, 2020)

*Volcanic

W*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 27, 2020)

Webcomic

X/Y


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 27, 2020)

xeric

y


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2020)

ytterbic



z


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2020)

*Zirconic *

*A*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 30, 2020)

*Atlantic

B*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 30, 2020)

bionic

c


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2020)

*Copasetic

D*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 1, 2020)

Diabetic

E


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 1, 2020)

Elastic

F


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 2, 2020)

Frantic

G


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 3, 2020)

Genetic

H


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 4, 2020)

Haptic

I/J


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 5, 2020)

Idiotic 

J


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2020)

Juristic

K


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 5, 2020)

Kyphotic

L


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2020)

logic

m


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2020)

Magic

N


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 9, 2020)

Nonionic

O


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 9, 2020)

organic

p


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 10, 2020)

Pyrotechnic

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 11, 2020)

quasiperiodic

r


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 13, 2020)

Rhombic

S


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2020)

*Static*

*T*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 14, 2020)

Traumatic

U


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 15, 2020)

ultrademocratic

v


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 16, 2020)

Vitric

W


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 20, 2020)

Wonderlic   (test)

X/Y


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2020)

*Xenophobic*

*Y*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 21, 2020)

Yogic

Z


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 22, 2020)

zooplanktonic

a


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 22, 2020)

Atomic

B


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 23, 2020)

Balletic

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 18, 2020)

Celtic

D


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 18, 2020)

Drastic

E


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2020)

Economic

F


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 22, 2020)

Fantastic 

G


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 25, 2020)

Geographic

H


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 25, 2020)

Heroic

I


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)

iconic

j


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 27, 2020)

Jargonic

K


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 29, 2020)

Ketogenic

L


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2020)

Logic

M


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2020)

*Myopic*

*N*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 30, 2020)

*Nordic 

O*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2020)

Obstetric

P


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 3, 2020)

Peripatetic

Q


----------



## Meringue (Nov 5, 2020)

Quixotic

R


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 6, 2020)

Rheumatic

S


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2020)

Saccadic

T


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 7, 2020)

Traumatic 

U


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 8, 2020)

Unheroic

V


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2020)

*Vitriolic*

*W*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)

Wholistic

X


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2020)

*Xenophobic

Y*


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 27, 2020)

Yogic

Z/A


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2020)

Zonic

A


----------



## chic (Nov 28, 2020)

atomic

B


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 1, 2020)

Bionic

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 1, 2020)

Chronic 


D


----------



## chic (Dec 1, 2020)

demonic

E


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 1, 2020)

Electric

F


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2020)

Forensic

G


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 4, 2020)

Graphic

H


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 4, 2020)

Heroic

I


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 6, 2020)

Iconic

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2020)

*Jalapic

K*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 10, 2020)

Karmic

L


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 10, 2020)

Lunatic

M


----------



## chic (Dec 10, 2020)

moronic

N


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 11, 2020)

Nordic 

O


----------



## RubyK (Dec 11, 2020)

Osteopathic

P


----------



## tinytn (Dec 11, 2020)

*Patriotic

Q*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 12, 2020)

Quasiperiodic

R


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2020)

Relic

S


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 13, 2020)

Spastic 

T


----------



## chic (Dec 13, 2020)

tumeric

U


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 14, 2020)

Uratic

V


----------



## Meringue (Dec 14, 2020)

Vitriolic



W


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2020)

*Workaholic

X/Y*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 15, 2020)

Xenic

Y


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)

Yttric

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2020)

*Zenic

A*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 26, 2020)

Attic

B


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 27, 2020)

Basic

C


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 31, 2020)

Classic

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 1, 2021)

diagnostic

e


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 2, 2021)

egotistic 

F


----------



## chic (Jan 3, 2021)

Frantic

G


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 3, 2021)

Gigantic 

H


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 3, 2021)

heroic

i


----------



## chic (Jan 3, 2021)

iconoclastic

J/K


----------



## Meringue (Jan 3, 2021)

Jingoistic 



K/ L


----------



## chic (Jan 11, 2021)

kinetic

L


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 11, 2021)

logic

m


----------



## Meringue (Jan 12, 2021)

Moronic   


N


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 12, 2021)

Numeric

O


----------



## Meringue (Jan 14, 2021)

Optic 



P


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2021)

*Pandemic

Q*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 17, 2021)

quietistic

r


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2021)

*Rhetoric

S*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 19, 2021)

Stoic

T


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2021)

*Teutonic 

U*


----------



## Meringue (Jan 25, 2021)

Undemocratic 


V


----------



## chic (Jan 26, 2021)

vitriolic

WXYZA


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2021)

*Workaholic

X/Y*


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 3, 2021)

Zoonotic

A


----------



## chic (Feb 4, 2021)

acerbic

B


----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2021)

Biometric

C


----------



## chic (Feb 27, 2021)

cleric

D


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2021)

Dynamic

E


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 3, 2021)

Electric

F


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2021)

Fantastic

G


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 4, 2021)

Geriatric

H


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2021)

Heretic

I


----------



## Tish (Mar 12, 2021)

Ideologic

J


----------



## chic (Mar 13, 2021)

Jurassic

K/L


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 13, 2021)

Logic

M


----------



## chic (Mar 13, 2021)

music

N


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

Nostalgic

O


----------



## chic (Mar 14, 2021)

optic

P


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2021)

Panic

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 18, 2021)

Quixotic

R


----------



## chic (Mar 18, 2021)

rustic

S


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2021)

Septic

T


----------



## chic (Mar 20, 2021)

tactic

U/V


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2021)

*Volcanic

W*


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2021)

Wholistic

X/Y/Z


----------



## chic (Mar 21, 2021)

zoologic

A


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2021)

Arctic

B


----------



## chic (Mar 22, 2021)

basic

C


----------



## Patch (Mar 22, 2021)

Copasetic

D


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2021)

Drastic

E


----------



## chic (Mar 23, 2021)

energetic

F


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2021)

Fanatic

G


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 23, 2021)

*Gastric

H*


----------



## chic (Mar 24, 2021)

hermetic

I/J


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2021)

Isotropic

J/K


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2021)

*Kinetic

L*


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2021)

Lethargic

M


----------



## SetWave (Mar 25, 2021)

Medic

N


----------



## chic (Mar 26, 2021)

narcoleptic

O/P


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2021)

Optic

P/Q


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)

Prolific

Q


----------



## Patch (Mar 27, 2021)

Quadriplegic 

R


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 27, 2021)

Relic

S


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2021)

*Static

T*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 27, 2021)

Terrific

U


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2021)

Utopic

V


----------



## chic (Mar 28, 2021)

volcanic

W


----------



## Patch (Mar 28, 2021)

Workaholic 

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2021)

Xenogenic

Y/Z


----------



## chic (Apr 5, 2021)

Zionistic

A


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2021)

Arctic

B


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2021)

*Basic

C*


----------



## RubyK (Apr 5, 2021)

Cosmic

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 6, 2021)

Demonic

E


----------



## Patch (Apr 6, 2021)

Esoteric 

F


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2021)

Frolic

G


----------



## SetWave (Apr 6, 2021)

Garlic

H


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2021)

*Hedonistic

I*


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 7, 2021)

Iconic

J


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2021)

Judgmatic

K


----------



## chic (Apr 8, 2021)

kleptomaniac

L


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2021)

Lethargic

M


----------



## Shirley45 (Apr 8, 2021)

Majestic

N


----------



## chic (Apr 9, 2021)

neolithic

O


----------



## Patch (Apr 9, 2021)

Osteopathic 

P


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2021)

Panic

Q


----------



## Patch (Apr 10, 2021)

Quixotic 

R


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2021)

Rheumatic

S


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2021)

Septic

T


----------



## RubyK (Apr 12, 2021)

Telemetric

U/V


----------



## Patch (Apr 12, 2021)

Unromantic 

V


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 13, 2021)

Volcanic

W


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2021)

Wholistic

X/Y/Z


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2021)

Xenogenic

Y/Z


----------



## chic (Apr 15, 2021)

zoologic ?

A


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2021)

*Acidic

B*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 15, 2021)

Boric

C


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2021)

*Catatonic

D*


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2021)

Diactinic

E


----------



## chic (Apr 16, 2021)

elastic

F


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2021)

Fantastic

G


----------



## chic (Apr 17, 2021)

gigantic

H


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 17, 2021)

Hectic

I


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2021)

*Ironic

J/K*


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2021)

Judgmatic

K


----------



## Patch (Apr 18, 2021)

Kinetic

L


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2021)

Lethargic

M


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2021)

magic

n


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2021)

Nomadic

O


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2021)

orectic

p


----------



## chic (Apr 21, 2021)

paleolithic

Q/R


----------



## Patch (Apr 21, 2021)

Quadratic 

R


----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2021)

Realistic

S


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2021)

Septic

T


----------



## SetWave (Apr 22, 2021)

Tantric

U


----------



## Patch (Apr 23, 2021)

Umbilic 

V


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2021)

Vaporific

W/X


----------



## Patch (Jun 1, 2021)

Xenobiotic 

Y/Z


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2021)

Ytterbic

Z/A


----------



## chic (Jun 5, 2021)

ascorbic

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2021)

*Basic

C*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 5, 2021)

*Caustic

D*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 5, 2021)

Domestic

E


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2021)

Energetic

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 7, 2021)

*Frantic

G*


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2021)

Gaelic

H


----------



## Patch (Jun 7, 2021)

Heretic

I


----------



## chic (Jun 8, 2021)

Ionic

J/K/L


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2021)

*Kinetic 

L*


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2021)

Lethargic

M


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2021)

*Maniac

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2021)

*Neolithic

O*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 8, 2021)

Olympic

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 8, 2021)

Pacific  


Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 9, 2021)

*Quixotic

R*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 9, 2021)

Robotic

S


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2021)

Septic

T


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2021)

*Tragic

U*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 10, 2021)

*Unic

V*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2021)

*Vitriolic

W*


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2021)

Wholistic

X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2021)

*Xenophobic

Y/Z/A*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 11, 2021)

Yonic

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2021)

*Acetic

B*


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2021)

Ballistic


C


----------



## chic (Jun 12, 2021)

chronic

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2021)

Drastic

E


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2021)

Erotic

F


----------



## chic (Jun 13, 2021)

enthusiastic

F


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2021)

Frantic

G


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2021)

Graphic

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 14, 2021)

*Holistic

I*


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2021)

Iconic

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 23, 2021)

*Journalistic

K*


----------



## chic (Jun 24, 2021)

karmic

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2021)

*Laconic

M*


----------



## Patch (Jun 24, 2021)

Mercuric 

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 24, 2021)

Nomadic

O


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2021)

Optic

P


----------



## Patch (Jun 25, 2021)

Periodic

Q/R


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2021)

Quadric

R


----------



## Patch (Jun 27, 2021)

Rheumatic 

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 27, 2021)

*Slavic

T*


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2021)

Tactic

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 27, 2021)

*Unscientific

V*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2021)

*Vitriolic

W*


----------



## Patch (Jun 28, 2021)

Workaholic 

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2021)

Xenogenic

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 29, 2021)

*Yonic

Z*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 29, 2021)

*Zonic*

*A*


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2021)

Acidic

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2021)

*Basic

C*


----------



## chic (Jul 1, 2021)

catastrophic

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2021)

*Drastic

E*


----------



## Patch (Jul 1, 2021)

Eccentric 

F


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 1, 2021)

Fantastic 

G


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2021)

Garlic

H


----------



## chic (Jul 2, 2021)

holographic

I


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 2, 2021)

Iambic

J


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 2, 2021)

Jurassic

K


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2021)

Kinetic

L


----------



## Patch (Jul 3, 2021)

Leukemic 

M


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2021)

Manic

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2021)

*Nomadic

O*


----------



## Patch (Jul 4, 2021)

Oceanic 

P


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2021)

Pacific

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 5, 2021)

*Quixotic

R*


----------



## Patch (Jul 5, 2021)

Rhythmic 

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 5, 2021)

Sonic 

T


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2021)

Toxic

U


----------



## Patch (Jul 5, 2021)

Unsympathetic 

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 5, 2021)

*Vampiric

W*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 6, 2021)

Workaholic

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 6, 2021)

xylophonic

y/z/a


----------



## chic (Jul 6, 2021)

acerbic

B


----------



## tinytn (Jul 6, 2021)

*Bionic 

C*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 6, 2021)

*Catatonic

D*


----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2021)

Demonic

E


----------



## chic (Jul 7, 2021)

economic

F


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2021)

*frantic

g*


----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2021)

Geriatric

H


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 8, 2021)

Harmonic

I/J


----------



## chic (Jul 8, 2021)

Impressionistic

J/K


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 8, 2021)

karyologic

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2021)

*Logic

M*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 8, 2021)

Magic

N


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2021)

Nomadic

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 8, 2021)

*Organic

P*


----------



## chic (Jul 9, 2021)

platonic

Q/R


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2021)

*Rhetoric

S*


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 9, 2021)

sophomoric

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 9, 2021)

*Tympanic

U*


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2021)

Uncharacteristic

V


----------



## Patch (Jul 9, 2021)

Volcanic

W


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2021)

Workaholic

X/Y/Z


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 11, 2021)

Xenolithic

Y/Z


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2021)

Yonic

Z/A


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 12, 2021)

Zoomorphic

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2021)

*Antarctic

B*


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2021)

Basic

C


----------



## Patch (Jul 12, 2021)

Concentric

D


----------



## chic (Jul 13, 2021)

drastic

E


----------



## Pam (Jul 13, 2021)

Erratic

F


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2021)

Fanatic

G


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 13, 2021)

Geologic

H


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2021)

Hectic

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 13, 2021)

Ironic  

J


----------



## Pam (Jul 14, 2021)

Jurassic

K


----------



## chic (Jul 14, 2021)

karmic

L


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2021)

Lunatic

M


----------



## chic (Jul 15, 2021)

Masonic

N


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2021)

Nordic

O


----------



## tinytn (Jul 15, 2021)

*Optic

P*


----------



## chic (Jul 16, 2021)

prehistoric

Q/R


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 16, 2021)

Quixotic

R


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 16, 2021)

Rustic

S


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2021)

Septic

T


----------



## Patch (Jul 16, 2021)

Transatlantic 

U


----------



## chic (Jul 17, 2021)

ultrasonic

V/W


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2021)

Vampiric

W


----------



## chic (Jul 18, 2021)

workaholic

XYZA


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2021)

*Xenophobic

Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 18, 2021)

Yogic

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 18, 2021)

*Zoic

A*


----------



## Pam (Jul 18, 2021)

Athletic

B


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 18, 2021)

Bombastic

C


----------



## Patch (Jul 18, 2021)

Copacetic 

D


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2021)

Deltic

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 18, 2021)

Electric 


F


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2021)

Frenetic

G


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2021)

*Graphic

H*


----------



## Patch (Jul 19, 2021)

Heretic

I


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2021)

Iconic

J


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 20, 2021)

Journalistic

K


----------



## Tish (Jul 20, 2021)

Kinetic

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2021)

*Kinetic 

L*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 21, 2021)

*Logic

M*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2021)

Metric

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2021)

*Nitric

O*


----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2021)

Optic

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 22, 2021)

*Peptic

Q*


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2021)

Quadratic

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2021)

*Rheumatic

S*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2021)

Synthetic

T


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 25, 2021)

Terrific

U


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2021)

Uncharacteristic

V


----------



## chic (Jul 27, 2021)

vitriolic

W


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2021)

*Wholistic

X*


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2021)

Xenophobic

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 27, 2021)

*Yonic

Z*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2021)

*Zirconic 

A*


----------



## chic (Jul 28, 2021)

altruistic

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 28, 2021)

*Ballistic

C*


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2021)

Caustic

D


----------



## chic (Jul 29, 2021)

demonic

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 29, 2021)

electrodialytic

f


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2021)

Frolic

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 29, 2021)

*Gnostic

H*


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2021)

Hectic

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 29, 2021)

Iconic

J


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 30, 2021)

journalistic
K


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2021)

*Kinetic

L*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 30, 2021)

*Lethargic

M*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 30, 2021)

*Magic 

N*


----------



## Patch (Jul 30, 2021)

Nostalgic 

O


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2021)

Optimistic

P


----------



## chic (Jul 31, 2021)

pragmatic

Q/R


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2021)

Quadriplegic

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 31, 2021)

*Relic

S*


----------



## chic (Aug 1, 2021)

salicylic

T


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2021)

Titanic

U


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 1, 2021)

ultrachic

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 2, 2021)

Volcanic

W


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2021)

Workaholic

X/Y/Z


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2021)

Ascetic

B


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2021)

Basic

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2021)

*Chronic

D*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2021)

*Drastic

E*


----------



## Patch (Aug 11, 2021)

Enthusiastic 

F


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2021)

Fanatic

G


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 12, 2021)

Gigantic

H


----------



## Patch (Aug 12, 2021)

Hyperbolic

I


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2021)

Interscholastic

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 13, 2021)

*Jingoistic

K*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 14, 2021)

Kinetic

L


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 14, 2021)

Lunatic

M


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2021)

*Majestic

N*


----------



## Patch (Aug 14, 2021)

Narcissistic 

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 14, 2021)

*Oceanic

P*


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2021)

Panic

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 15, 2021)

*Quixotic

R*


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2021)

Relic

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 15, 2021)

*Sarcastic

T*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 16, 2021)

Tropic

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 16, 2021)

Ultrasonic

V


----------



## Tish (Aug 16, 2021)

Ventriloquistic

W


----------



## Patch (Aug 17, 2021)

Workaholic 

X/Y/Z


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2021)

Xanthic

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 27, 2021)

*Yonic

Z*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 28, 2021)

Zeugmatic

A


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2021)

Attic

B


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2021)

*Brassic

C*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 28, 2021)

*Caustic

D*


----------



## Tish (Aug 29, 2021)

Dogmatic

E


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2021)

*Emphatic

F*


----------



## Tish (Aug 30, 2021)

Fanatic

G


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2021)

*Graphic

H*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2021)

*Horrific

I*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2021)

Isometric

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2021)

Jingoistic

K


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2021)

Kinetic

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 1, 2021)

*Lethargic

M*


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2021)

Magic

N


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2021)

*Nomadic

O*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 4, 2021)

Operatic

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 4, 2021)

*Prosaic

Q*


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2021)

Quadratic

R


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2021)

radiogenic
s


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2021)

Sonic

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 6, 2021)

*Toxic

U*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2021)

*Unrealistic

V*


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2021)

Venatic

W


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2021)

*Wholistic

X/Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2021)

*Xylophonic

Y*


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2021)

Yogic

Z/A


----------



## Patch (Sep 13, 2021)

Zygomorphic 

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2021)

*Angelic

B*


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2021)

Basic

C


----------



## Patch (Sep 15, 2021)

Copacetic

D


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 15, 2021)

Dystrophic

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2021)

Entopic

F


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 15, 2021)

Fanatic

G


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2021)

*Graphic

H*


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2021)

Hectic

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2021)

Iconic

J


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2021)

Journalistic

K


----------



## tinytn (Sep 16, 2021)

*Kinetic 

L*


----------



## Patch (Sep 17, 2021)

Lipophilic 

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2021)

Monolithic

N


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2021)

Nootropic

O


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2021)

Optic

P


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2021)

*Pathetic

Q/R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2021)

*Quixotic

R*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2021)

*Rhetoric

S*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 18, 2021)

Systematic

T


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2021)

Telepathic

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 19, 2021)

Unrealistic

V


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2021)

Volumetric

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 22, 2021)

*Workaholic

X*


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2021)

Xanthic

Y/Z


----------



## Patch (Sep 23, 2021)

Zygomatic 

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 23, 2021)

Aesthetic

B


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2021)

Basic

C


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2021)

Chromic

D


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2021)

Drastic

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 2, 2021)

*Elastic

F*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 3, 2021)

fantastic

g


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 3, 2021)

*Gigantic

H*


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2021)

Hectic

I


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 3, 2021)

Ironic

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 4, 2021)

*Jurassic

K*


----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2021)

Karmic

L


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 6, 2021)

Lactic

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 6, 2021)

Mystic

N


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 6, 2021)

*Neurotic

O*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 7, 2021)

Optic

P


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2021)

Peptic

Q


----------



## Patch (Oct 7, 2021)

Quadratic 

R


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2021)

Relic

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 8, 2021)

Static

T


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2021)

Traumatic

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 9, 2021)

Ulcerogenic

V


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2021)

Volcanic

W


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2021)

Wholistic

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2021)

Xanthic

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2021)

Yonic

Z


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2021)

Zirconic

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 19, 2021)

Arsenic

B


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 20, 2021)

Bionic

C


----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2021)

Cosmic

D


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 20, 2021)

Drastic

E


----------



## Tish (Oct 21, 2021)

Eccentric

F


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2021)

Fanatic

G


----------



## Tish (Oct 22, 2021)

Gaelic

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 22, 2021)

histopathologic

i


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2021)

Iconic

J


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 23, 2021)

Jurassic (Park)

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 24, 2021)

Kismetic

L


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2021)

Laconic

M


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2021)

Manic

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 26, 2021)

Nomographic

O


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2021)

Oceanic

P


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2021)

Panic

Q


----------



## Patch (Oct 30, 2021)

Quadratic 

R


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 30, 2021)

Rustic

S


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2021)

Static

T


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2021)

Tactic

U


----------



## Patch (Oct 31, 2021)

Urologic 

V


----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2021)

Volcanic

W


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2021)

Wholistic

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2021)

Xanthic

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 6, 2021)

Yonic

Z


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2021)

Zinc

A


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2021)

^ic

Artistic

B


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2021)

Basic

C


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2021)

Caustic

D


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2021)

Drastic

E


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2021)

Epic

F


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 10, 2021)

Fantastic  


G


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2021)

Gigantic

H


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2021)

Heretic

I


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2021)

Ideologic

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 17, 2021)

Jurassic

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 17, 2021)

Kinetic

L


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 17, 2021)

Logic

M


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2021)

Magic

N


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2021)

Narcissistic

O


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2021)

Optic

P


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2021)

Panic

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2021)

Quixotic

R


----------



## chic (Dec 9, 2021)

rustic

S


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2021)

Synthetic

T


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2021)

Tactic

U


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2021)

Ultrasonic

V


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2021)

Volcanic

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2021)

Wholistic

XYZ


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 15, 2021)

Zetetic

A


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2021)

Arctic


B


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 18, 2021)

Bishopric

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 18, 2021)

Cronic  

D


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2021)

Drastic

E


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 21, 2021)

Elastic

F


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2021)

Fanatic

G


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2021)

Graphic

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2021)

Horrific

I


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2021)

Idiotic

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 23, 2021)

Jurassic

K


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2021)

Kinetic

L


----------



## Patch (Dec 29, 2021)

Lipotropic 

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2021)

Moronic

N


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 30, 2021)

Nomadic

O


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2021)

Organic

P


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2021)

Panic

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2022)

Quixotic

R


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2022)

Rustic

S


----------



## Meringue (Jan 2, 2022)

Systemic



T


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2022)

Traffic

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 5, 2022)

Unromantic

V


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 6, 2022)

Voltaic

W


----------



## Tish (Jan 6, 2022)

Workaholic

X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2022)

Xenophobic

Y/Z


----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2022)

Yonic

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2022)

Zoophilic

A


----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2022)

Arctic

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2022)

Baltic

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 13, 2022)

Cubic

D


----------



## Tish (Jan 14, 2022)

Diabetic

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 15, 2022)

Elastic

F


----------



## Patch (Jan 15, 2022)

Folic

G


----------



## Tish (Jan 15, 2022)

Garlic

H


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2022)

Hedonistic

I


----------



## Patch (Jan 16, 2022)

Idealistic 

J


----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2022)

Juristic

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 17, 2022)

Koranic

L


----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2022)

Logic

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 17, 2022)

Moronic

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 17, 2022)

Nordic

O


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2022)

Optic

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 19, 2022)

Prophetic

Q


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 19, 2022)

Quixotic

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 19, 2022)

Rustic

S


----------



## Tish (Jan 19, 2022)

Static

T


----------



## Patch (Jan 19, 2022)

Telephonic 

U


----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2022)

Unchic

V


----------



## Patch (Jan 20, 2022)

Volcanic 

W


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2022)

Workaholic

X/Y/Z


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 25, 2022)

Alphabetic

B


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2022)

Basic

C


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 25, 2022)

Ceramic

D


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2022)

Dynamic

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 26, 2022)

Eccentric

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 27, 2022)

Fantastic

G


----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2022)

Garlic

H


----------



## Patch (Jan 27, 2022)

Holistic

I


----------



## Meringue (Jan 28, 2022)

Iconic  





J


----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2022)

Iconic

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 31, 2022)

Jurassic

K


----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2022)

Kinetic

L


----------



## Patch (Feb 1, 2022)

Lunatic

M


----------



## Meringue (Feb 2, 2022)

Majestic 


N


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 2, 2022)

Numeric

O


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2022)

Optic

P


----------



## Patch (Feb 2, 2022)

Prolific 

Q/R


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 3, 2022)

Quixotic

R


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2022)

Rhetoric
S


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2022)

Septic

T


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 3, 2022)

Toxic   ☠

U


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2022)

Unrealistic

V


----------



## Meringue (Feb 4, 2022)

Voyeuristic  



W


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2022)

Workaholic

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 5, 2022)

Xenodiagnostic

Y


----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2022)

Yonic

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 10, 2022)

Zygomorphic

A


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2022)

Angelic

B


----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2022)

Baltic

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 15, 2022)

Caustic

D


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2022)

Dimorphic

E


----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2022)

Epic

F


----------



## Patch (Feb 17, 2022)

Fluoroscopic 

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 17, 2022)

Geologic

H


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 18, 2022)

Heretic

I


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2022)

Ironic

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 19, 2022)

Jurassic

K


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2022)

Kinetic

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 19, 2022)

Lactic

M


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2022)

Manic

N


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2022)

Nomadic

O


----------



## Patch (Feb 21, 2022)

Orthochromatic 

P


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 21, 2022)

Picnic

Q


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2022)

Quintic

R


----------



## Patch (Feb 22, 2022)

Rheumatic 

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 22, 2022)

Sonic

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 22, 2022)

Toxic

U


----------



## Meringue (Feb 23, 2022)

Ultrasonic   


V


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2022)

Volcanic

W


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 25, 2022)

Wholistic

X/Y


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2022)

Xenophobic

Y


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2022)

Yonic

Z/A


----------



## Patch (Feb 26, 2022)

Zoomorphic 

A


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2022)

Atomic

B


----------



## Patch (Feb 27, 2022)

Biologic

C


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 27, 2022)

Cosmetic 

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 27, 2022)

Diuretic

E


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2022)

Erotic

F


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 1, 2022)

Fantastic!

G


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2022)

Graphic

H


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2022)

Hectic

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 3, 2022)

Iconic

J


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2022)

Jurassic

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 3, 2022)

Keratinophilic

L


----------



## RubyK (Mar 3, 2022)

Laconic

M


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 4, 2022)

Moronic

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 4, 2022)

Neurotic 

O


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2022)

Optic

P


----------



## Jace (Mar 4, 2022)

Pathetic 

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 5, 2022)

Quixotic

R


----------



## Jace (Mar 5, 2022)

Rustic 

S


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2022)

Septic

T


----------



## Jace (Mar 5, 2022)

Toxic 

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 6, 2022)

*Unscientific

V*


----------



## Jace (Mar 6, 2022)

Varic 

W


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2022)

Workaholic

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 7, 2022)

Xenophobic

Y


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2022)

Yonic

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2022)

Zirconic 

A


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2022)

Archaic

B


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 8, 2022)

Bionic  

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 9, 2022)

Caloric

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 9, 2022)

Demonic 

E


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2022)

Epic

F


----------



## Patch (Mar 9, 2022)

Fatalistic 

G


----------



## Meringue (Mar 9, 2022)

Gastric  

H


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 9, 2022)

Robotic

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 9, 2022)

Specific 

T


----------



## chic (Mar 10, 2022)

Teutonic

U


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 10, 2022)

uroscopic

V


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2022)

Volcanic

W


----------



## chic (Mar 10, 2022)

workaholic

XYZA


----------



## Patch (Mar 10, 2022)

Xerothermic 

Y/Z


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)

Yonic

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2022)

Zirconic

A


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2022)

Attic

B


----------



## Patch (Mar 16, 2022)

Brainiac 

C


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2022)

Celtic

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 17, 2022)

Didactic

E


----------



## Patch (Mar 17, 2022)

Egocentric

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 17, 2022)

Fantastic

G


----------



## Patch (Mar 18, 2022)

Gravimetric 

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 18, 2022)

Hectic

I


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2022)

Idiotic

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 20, 2022)

_Jurassic

K_


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2022)

Kinetic

L


----------



## Patch (Mar 22, 2022)

Legalistic

M


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2022)

Manic

N


----------



## RubyK (Mar 22, 2022)

Nordic

O


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2022)

Optic

P


----------



## Patch (Mar 23, 2022)

Panoramic

Q/R


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 23, 2022)

Romantic  


S


----------



## Patch (Mar 23, 2022)

Systematic 

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 24, 2022)

Tantric

U


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2022)

Urologic

V


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 24, 2022)

Vitriolic

W


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2022)

Workaholic

X/Y/Z


----------



## Patch (Mar 25, 2022)

Xylophonic 

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2022)

Zirconic

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 26, 2022)

Apoplectic

B


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2022)

Basic

C


----------



## Patch (Mar 26, 2022)

Copasetic 

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 26, 2022)

Dynamic  

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 26, 2022)

Energetic

F


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2022)

Frantic

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 27, 2022)

Gigantic

H


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2022)

Hectic

I


----------



## Patch (Mar 27, 2022)

Ironic

J


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2022)

Jurassic

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 28, 2022)

_Kinetic

L_


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 29, 2022)

Lactogenic

M


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 29, 2022)

Rustic 

S


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2022)

Septic

T


----------



## Meringue (Mar 30, 2022)

Turmeric   



U


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2022)

Undiplomatic


V


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 1, 2022)

Vedic

W


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2022)

Workaholic

X/Y/Z


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 2, 2022)

Zygomatic

A


----------



## chic (Apr 2, 2022)

acerbic

B


----------



## Patch (Apr 2, 2022)

Bucolic 

C


----------



## Tish (Apr 2, 2022)

Colic

D


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2022)

Drastic

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 3, 2022)

Energetic

F


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2022)

Fantastic

G


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2022)

Graphic

H


----------



## chic (Apr 4, 2022)

holographic

I


----------



## Meringue (Apr 4, 2022)

Idiotic 

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 4, 2022)

Jurassic

K


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2022)

Kinetic

L


----------



## Patch (Apr 6, 2022)

Lethargic 

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 6, 2022)

Malefic

N


----------



## Meringue (Apr 7, 2022)

Neurotic   





O


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 7, 2022)

Optic

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 7, 2022)

Peptic

Q


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2022)

Quadriplegic

R


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2022)

Rhetoric

S


----------



## Patch (Apr 9, 2022)

Symphonic 

T


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2022)

Tragic

U


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2022)

Unchic

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 9, 2022)

Votic

W


----------



## Patch (Apr 10, 2022)

Workaholic

X/Y


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2022)

Xenophobic

Y


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2022)

Yonic

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2022)

Zirconic

A


----------



## Patch (Apr 11, 2022)

Archaic 

B


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2022)

Basic

D


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2022)

Drastic

E


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2022)

Epic

F


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2022)

Frantic

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 13, 2022)

Galactic

H


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2022)

Heretic

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 13, 2022)

Idiotic

J


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2022)

Jurassic

K


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2022)

Kinetic

L


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2022)

Laconic

M


----------



## Patch (Apr 14, 2022)

Melodramatic 

N


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2022)

Nordic

O


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2022)

Optic

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 15, 2022)

Prosaic

Q


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 15, 2022)

*Q
Rustic

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2022)

Static

T


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2022)

Tactic

U


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2022)

Uric

V


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2022)

Volcanic

W


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2022)

Workaholic

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 17, 2022)

_Xenophobic

Y_


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2022)

Yonic

Z/A


----------



## Patch (Apr 17, 2022)

Zygomorphic 

A


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2022)

Arctic

B


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2022)

Basic

C


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2022)

Caustic

D


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2022)

Drastic

E


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2022)

Elastic

F


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2022)

Fantastic

G


----------



## chic (Apr 21, 2022)

geographic

H


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 21, 2022)

Historic 

I


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2022)

Ironic

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 21, 2022)

Judaic

K


----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2022)

Kinetic

L


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2022)

Laconic

M


----------



## Patch (Apr 22, 2022)

Myopic

N


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2022)

Neurotic

O


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2022)

Optic

P


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2022)

Plastic

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2022)

Quixotic

R


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2022)

Rustic

S


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2022)

Static

T


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2022)

Tactic

U


----------



## Patch (Apr 24, 2022)

Unapologetic

V


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 24, 2022)

*Volcanic

W*


----------



## chic (Apr 25, 2022)

workaholic

XYZA


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2022)

Xenophobic

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 25, 2022)

Yttric

Z


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2022)

Zirconic

A


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 26, 2022)

Asthmatic

B


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2022)

Brassic

C


----------



## Patch (Apr 26, 2022)

Claustrophobic 

D


----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2022)

Drastic

E


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2022)

Elastic

F


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2022)

Fantastic

G


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2022)

Graphic

H


----------



## chic (Apr 28, 2022)

holistic

I/J


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2022)

Iconic

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 28, 2022)

Jurassic

K


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2022)

Kinetic

L


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2022)

Laconic

M


----------



## GoneFishin (May 1, 2022)

Moronic

N


----------



## Pink Biz (May 1, 2022)

Narcotic

O


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2022)

Optic

P


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2022)

Panic

Q


----------



## Patch (May 1, 2022)

Quadriplegic 

R


----------



## Citygirl (May 1, 2022)

*Realistic

S*


----------



## chic (May 2, 2022)

sardonic

T


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2022)

Tragic

U


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2022)

Undiplomatic

V


----------



## Pink Biz (May 3, 2022)

_Voodooistic

W_


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2022)

Workaholic

X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2022)

Xenophobic

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (May 4, 2022)

_Yogic

Z_


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2022)

Zirconic

A


----------



## chic (May 5, 2022)

acrobatic

B


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2022)

Basic

C


----------



## Meringue (May 5, 2022)

Classic 



D


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2022)

Dramatic

E


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2022)

Erratic

F


----------



## Citygirl (May 5, 2022)

*Frantic

G*


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2022)

Graphic

H


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2022)

Hectic

I


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2022)

Ironic

J


----------



## Patch (May 7, 2022)

Juristic 

K


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2022)

Kinetic

L


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2022)

Lyric

M


----------



## Citygirl (May 8, 2022)

*Music

N*


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2022)

Narcotic

O


----------



## Pink Biz (May 8, 2022)

Optic

P


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2022)

Panic

Q


----------



## Citygirl (May 8, 2022)

*Q 
Rustic

S*


----------



## RubyK (May 8, 2022)

Scenic

T


----------



## chic (May 9, 2022)

Teutonic

U


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2022)

Uric

V


----------



## Patch (May 9, 2022)

Vitriolic 

W


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2022)

Workaholic

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (May 9, 2022)

_Xenophobic

Y_


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2022)

Yogic

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2022)

Zirconic

A


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2022)

Attic

B


----------



## Mary1949 (May 11, 2022)

Balsamic

C


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2022)

Caustic

D


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2022)

Drastic

E


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2022)

Elastic

F


----------



## GoneFishin (May 12, 2022)

Frantic

G


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2022)

Graphic

H


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2022)

Hectic

I


----------



## GoneFishin (May 12, 2022)

Icelandic

J


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2022)

Jurassic

K


----------



## GoneFishin (May 13, 2022)

Keltic 

L


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2022)

Laconic

M


----------



## GoneFishin (May 13, 2022)

Medic

N


----------



## JustBonee (May 13, 2022)

Neuritic

O


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2022)

Optic

P


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2022)

Picnic

Q


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2022)

Quadric

R


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2022)

Rhetoric

S


----------



## GoneFishin (May 14, 2022)

Satanic

T


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2022)

Turmeric

U


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2022)

Unenthusiastic

V


----------



## Patch (May 15, 2022)

Vitriolic 

W


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2022)

Workaholic

X/Y


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2022)

Xanthic

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (May 16, 2022)

Yogic

Z


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2022)

Zirconic 

A


----------



## Tish (May 17, 2022)

Attic

B


----------



## chic (May 18, 2022)

basic

C


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2022)

Catholic

D


----------



## Pink Biz (May 18, 2022)

Diuretic

E


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2022)

Erratic

F


----------



## GoneFishin (May 18, 2022)

Frantic

G


----------



## Tish (May 18, 2022)

Gastric

H


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2022)

Heretic

I


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2022)

Ironic

J


----------



## Pink Biz (May 19, 2022)

Jurassic

K


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2022)

Kinetic

L


----------



## GoneFishin (May 20, 2022)

Lunatic

M


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2022)

Manic

N


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2022)

Narcotic

O


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2022)

Optic

P


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2022)

Pathetic

Q


----------



## Tish (May 22, 2022)

Quadriplegic

R


----------



## Patch (May 22, 2022)

Rhetoric

S


----------



## RubyK (May 22, 2022)

Static

T


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2022)

Tragic

U


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2022)

Undiplomatic

V


----------



## Pink Biz (May 23, 2022)

Voodooistic

W


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2022)

Workaholic 

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (May 23, 2022)

Xenophobic

Y


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2022)

Yonic

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (May 24, 2022)

Zoomorphic

A


----------



## Owlivia (May 24, 2022)

Apoplectic

B


----------



## chic (May 25, 2022)

basic

C


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2022)

Catholic

D


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2022)

Drastic

E


----------



## Patch (May 25, 2022)

Egotistic

F


----------



## tinytn (May 25, 2022)

Fantastic

G


----------



## chic (May 26, 2022)

gymnastic

H


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2022)

Hedonistic

I


----------



## JustBonee (May 26, 2022)

Iconic

J


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2022)

Jurassic

K


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2022)

Kinetic

L


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2022)

Logic

M


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2022)

Magic

N


----------



## Citygirl (May 27, 2022)

*Naturalistic

O*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 27, 2022)

Optic

P


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2022)

Panic

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (May 29, 2022)

Quixotic

R


----------



## Mary1949 (May 30, 2022)

Robotic

S


----------



## hollydolly (May 30, 2022)

Static

T


----------



## Pink Biz (May 30, 2022)

Thoracic

U


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2022)

Unscientific 

V


----------



## Tish (May 30, 2022)

Volumetric

W


----------



## Owlivia (May 31, 2022)

Wombastic
X


----------



## Murrmurr (May 31, 2022)

Xenobiotic

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (May 31, 2022)

Ytterbic

Z


----------



## tinytn (May 31, 2022)

*Zinc

A*


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2022)

Sorry tiny... it's ''ic''.. 

Zirconic ..

A


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2022)

Attic

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2022)

Baltic

C


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 1, 2022)

*Celtic

D*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 1, 2022)

dramatic

e


----------



## Patch (Jun 1, 2022)

Eccentric 

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 1, 2022)

Forensic

G


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2022)

Gastric

H


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2022)

Hectic

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2022)

Iconic

J


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2022)

Judgmatic

K


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 3, 2022)

Kinetic
L


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2022)

Laconic

M


----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2022)

Manic

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2022)

Narcotic

O


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2022)

Optic

P


----------



## tinytn (Jun 4, 2022)

*P*icnic

*Q*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 4, 2022)

_Quixotic

R_


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 5, 2022)

Rustic

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2022)

Static

T


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2022)

Tactic

U


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2022)

Unrealistic

V


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2022)

Volumetric

W


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 7, 2022)

Workaholic

X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2022)

Xenophobic

Y


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2022)

Yonic

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2022)

Zirconic

A


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2022)

Attic

B


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 8, 2022)

Baltic

C


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2022)

Caustic

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 9, 2022)

Drastic

E


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2022)

Epic

F


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 9, 2022)

Frantic

G


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2022)

Graphic

H


----------



## Patch (Jun 10, 2022)

Heretic

I


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2022)

Idyllic

J


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2022)

Jurassic

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 11, 2022)

Kinetic

L


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2022)

Logic


M


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2022)

Myopic

N


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2022)

Nordic

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2022)

Optic

P


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2022)

Panic

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2022)

Quixotic

R


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 14, 2022)

Rustic

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2022)

Static

T


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2022)

Tactic

U


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2022)

Uric

V


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2022)

Volcanic

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2022)

Workaholic

XYZ


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2022)

Xenophobic

Y /Z


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2022)

Yonic

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2022)

Zirconic 

A


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2022)

Attic

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2022)

Baltic

C


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2022)

Celtic

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2022)

Drastic

E


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 20, 2022)

*Ecstatic

F*


----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2022)

Fanatic

G


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2022)

Graphic

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 21, 2022)

Horrific

I


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2022)

Idiotic

J


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2022)

Jurassic

K


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2022)

Kinetic

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 22, 2022)

Lactic

M


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2022)

Manic

N


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 23, 2022)

*Nordic

O*


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2022)

Optic

P


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 23, 2022)

Picnic

Q


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 23, 2022)

*Quartic

R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 23, 2022)

Rustic

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2022)

Static

T


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2022)

Tactic

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 24, 2022)

Unpoetic

V


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2022)

Vitriolic

W


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2022)

Wholistic

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 8, 2022)

Xenodiagnostic

Y


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2022)

Yonic

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2022)

Zirconic

A


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2022)

Attic

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2022)

Ballistic

C


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2022)

Catastrophic

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2022)

Drastic

E


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2022)

Epic

F


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2022)

Frantic

G


----------



## chic (Jul 12, 2022)

geologic

H


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2022)

Hectic

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2022)

Iconic

J


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2022)

Jurassic

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2022)

Kinetic

L


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2022)

Logic

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2022)

Moronic

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2022)

Nomadic

O


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2022)

Optic

P


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2022)

Pedantic

Q


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 17, 2022)

Quixotic

R


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2022)

Rhetoric

S


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2022)

Septic

T


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2022)

Tic

U


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2022)

Ultrasonic

V


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2022)

Volcanic

W


----------



## Tish (Jul 20, 2022)

Wholistic

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2022)

Xenic

Y


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2022)

Yonic

Z/A


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 25, 2022)

Zoonotic

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 25, 2022)

Agnostic

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 26, 2022)

Bionic

C


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2022)

*Comic

D*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2022)

Dominic

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2022)

Elastic

F


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2022)

Fanatic

G


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2022)

Graphic

H


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2022)

Hectic

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2022)

Ironic

J


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2022)

Judgmatic

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 29, 2022)

*Kinetic

L*


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2022)

Lethargic

M


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2022)

Myopic

N


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2022)

Nordic

O


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 30, 2022)

*Organic

P*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2022)

Pedantic

Q/R


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 31, 2022)

*quadriplegic

R*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 31, 2022)

Rhythmic

S


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 31, 2022)

*Systemic

T*


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2022)

Tactic

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 1, 2022)

_Uric

V_


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2022)

Vitriolic

W


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2022)

Wholistic

X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2022)

Xenophobic

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 3, 2022)

Yonic

Z


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2022)

Zirconic

A


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2022)

Antiseptic

B


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2022)

Basic

C


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2022)

Catholic

D


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2022)

Drastic

E


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2022)

Epileptic

F


----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2022)

Fanatic

G


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2022)

Graphic

H


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2022)

Hectic

I


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 7, 2022)

irratic

J


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2022)

Jurassic

K


----------



## Tish (Aug 8, 2022)

Kinetic

L


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2022)

Laconic

M


----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2022)

Manic

N


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2022)

Neurotic

O


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2022)

Optic

P


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2022)

Picnic

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2022)

Quartic

R


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2022)

Rustic

SS


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 11, 2022)

Static

T


----------



## tinytn (Aug 11, 2022)

Titanic 

U


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2022)

Unrealistic

V


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2022)

Vampiric

W


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2022)

Workaholic

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2022)

*X*

Yonic

Z/A


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 13, 2022)

*Z  
Antic

B*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 13, 2022)

Baltic 

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 13, 2022)

_Chronic

D_


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2022)

Drastic

E


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2022)

Elastic

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 14, 2022)

Frantic

G


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2022)

Gigantic

K


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2022)

Kinetic

L


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 15, 2022)

*Logistic

M*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2022)

Myopic

N


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 16, 2022)

*Nordic

O*


----------



## Tish (Aug 16, 2022)

Optic

P


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 16, 2022)

prophetic

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2022)

Quartic

R


----------



## Meringue (Aug 17, 2022)

Robotic  




S


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2022)

Septic

T


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2022)

Theoretic

U


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2022)

Unscientific

V


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2022)

Vitriolic 

W


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2022)

Wholistic

X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2022)

Xenophobic

Y


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2022)

Yonic

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2022)

Zirconic

A


----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2022)

Attic

B


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 21, 2022)

Bubonic

C


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2022)

Catholic

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2022)

Demonic

E


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2022)

Epic

F


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 23, 2022)

ferromagnetic

g


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2022)

Graphic

H


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2022)

Hectic

I


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2022)

Ironic

J


----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2022)

Jurassic

K


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2022)

Kinetic

L


----------



## Tish (Aug 25, 2022)

Logic

M


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2022)

manic

N


----------



## Tish (Aug 26, 2022)

Nordic

O


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2022)

Onomatopoeic 


P


----------



## Tish (Aug 27, 2022)

Panic

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 28, 2022)

Quixotic

R


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2022)

Rhetoric

S


----------



## Tish (Aug 29, 2022)

Septic

T


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2022)

Toxic

U


----------



## Tish (Aug 30, 2022)

Uranic

V


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2022)

ventriloquistic

w


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2022)

Workaholic

X


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2022)

Xenic

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2022)

Zirconic

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 1, 2022)

Arsenic

B


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2022)

Basic

C


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2022)

Celtic

D


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 2, 2022)

Dynamic

E


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2022)

Ecstatic

F


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2022)

Fanatic

G


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 2, 2022)

*Graphic

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2022)

Hedonistic

I


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 3, 2022)

Intrinsic

J


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2022)

Jurassic

K


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 3, 2022)

Kinetic

L


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2022)

Logic

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 3, 2022)

Magnetic

N


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2022)

Narcotic

O


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Operatic

P


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2022)

Pessimistic

Q


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Quartic

R


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2022)

Rhetoric

S


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Specific

T


----------



## Patch (Sep 4, 2022)

Transatlantic 

U


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Urodynamic

V


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2022)

Volcanic

W


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2022)

Workaholic

X/Y


----------



## Patch (Sep 5, 2022)

Xenophobic

Y


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2022)

Yonic

Z/A


----------



## Patch (Sep 5, 2022)

Zestiest 

A


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2022)

zooplanktonic

a

a


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2022)

Arctic

B


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Barbaric

C


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2022)

Catholic

D


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2022)

Drastic

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2022)

elastic

f


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2022)

Frantic

G


----------



## Patch (Sep 7, 2022)

Gastric

H


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2022)

Hectic

I


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)

Ironic

J


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2022)

Jurassic

K


----------



## Patch (Sep 8, 2022)

Kinetic 

L


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

Logic

M


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 9, 2022)

music

n


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2022)

Nordic

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 9, 2022)

_Organic

P_


----------



## Patch (Sep 10, 2022)

Photogenic 

Q/R


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 10, 2022)

*Quartic

R*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2022)

Rhetoric

S


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2022)

Septic

T


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2022)

Tantric

U


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2022)

Uric

V


----------



## Patch (Sep 11, 2022)

Volumetric

W


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2022)

Workaholic

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2022)

Xenic

Y/Z


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 12, 2022)

Zoogeographic

A


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 13, 2022)

anthropocentric

b


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2022)

Biotic

C


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2022)

Celtic

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 13, 2022)

dolichocephalic

e


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2022)

Emetic

F


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 14, 2022)

fanatic

g


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2022)

Graphic

H


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 14, 2022)

hectic

i


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 14, 2022)

*Idiopathic

J*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 14, 2022)

Judaic

K


----------



## Patch (Sep 14, 2022)

Kaleidoscopic 

L


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2022)

Logic

M


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 15, 2022)

Naturopathic

O


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2022)

Optic

P


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2022)

Panic

Q


----------



## Patch (Sep 15, 2022)

Quadratic

R


----------



## tinytn (Sep 15, 2022)

Relic

S


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 16, 2022)

Symptomatic

T


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2022)

Theoretic

U


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2022)

Unpatriotic

V


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 16, 2022)

Vatic

W


----------



## Patch (Sep 16, 2022)

Workaholic 

X/Y


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 16, 2022)

Xenolithic

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2022)

Zirconic 

A


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2022)

Attic

B


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)

Basic

C


----------



## Patch (Sep 18, 2022)

Characteristic 

D


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2022)

Drastic

E


----------



## Patch (Sep 18, 2022)

Ecclesiastic 

F


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)

Frantic

G


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 18, 2022)

Gigantic

H


----------



## Patch (Sep 18, 2022)

Hedonistic 

I


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

Ironic

J


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2022)

Jurassic

K


----------



## Patch (Sep 19, 2022)

Kleptocratic 

L


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 19, 2022)

*Lyric

M*


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 20, 2022)

Monolithic

N


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2022)

Nordic

O


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2022)

Optic

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 20, 2022)

Peptic

Q


----------



## Patch (Sep 20, 2022)

Quadraphonic 

R


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2022)

Rhetoric

S


----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2022)

Septic

T


----------



## Patch (Sep 21, 2022)

Theocratic

U


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2022)

Unrealistic

V


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2022)

Vulcanic

W


----------



## Patch (Sep 22, 2022)

Workaholic 

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2022)

Xenophobic

Y/Z


----------



## Patch (Sep 24, 2022)

Yogic 

Z


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 25, 2022)

zoologic

A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2022)

Alphabetic

B


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2022)

Basic

C


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2022)

Caustic

D


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 26, 2022)

*Drastic

E*


----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2022)

Epic


F


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 26, 2022)

*Frantic

G*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2022)

Graphic

H


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 27, 2022)

Holistic

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 27, 2022)

Iconic

J


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2022)

Journalistic

K


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2022)

Kinetic

L


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2022)

Laconic

M


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 28, 2022)

*Music

N*


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2022)

Nordic

O


----------



## Patch (Sep 28, 2022)

Orthodontic 

P


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2022)

Pedantic

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2022)

_Quixotic

R_


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 29, 2022)

Relic

S


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2022)

Septic

T


----------



## Patch (Sep 29, 2022)

Tunic

U


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2022)

Unrealistic

V


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2022)

Ventriloquistic

W


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2022)

Workaholic

X


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 1, 2022)

Xenodiagnostic

Y


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2022)

Yonic

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2022)

Arctic

B


----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2022)

Basic

C


----------



## Patch (Oct 2, 2022)

Copacetic 

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 2, 2022)

*Demonic

E*


----------



## Patch (Oct 2, 2022)

Eccentric 

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 3, 2022)

*Fantastic

G*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2022)

Gastric

H


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 3, 2022)

Hellenistic

I


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2022)

Iconic

J


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2022)

Jurassic

K


----------



## tinytn (Oct 4, 2022)

kenetic 

L


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2022)

Laconic

M


----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2022)

Manic

N


----------



## Patch (Oct 4, 2022)

Narcissistic 

O


----------



## Jace (Oct 4, 2022)

Optimistic 

P


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2022)

Pessimistic

Q


----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2022)

Quantic

R


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2022)

Rhetoric

S


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2022)

Septic

T


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2022)

Theoretic

U


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2022)

Uretic

V


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2022)

Vitriolic

W


----------



## Patch (Oct 8, 2022)

Workaholic

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2022)

Xanthic

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2022)

Zirconic

A


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2022)

Attic

B


----------



## Patch (Oct 9, 2022)

Bombastic

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 9, 2022)

Chronic


D


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2022)

Drastic

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 10, 2022)

*Epidemic

F*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 10, 2022)

Fanatic

G


----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2022)

Gastric

H


----------



## Patch (Oct 10, 2022)

Hysteric 

I


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 11, 2022)

Isometric

J


----------



## Tish (Oct 11, 2022)

Juristic

K


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2022)

Kinetic

L


----------



## Patch (Oct 12, 2022)

Linguistic

M


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2022)

Music

N


----------



## Patch (Oct 13, 2022)

Narcissistic 

O


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2022)

Optic

P


----------



## Tish (Oct 13, 2022)

Panic

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2022)

Quixotic

R


----------



## Tish (Oct 14, 2022)

Relic

S


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 14, 2022)

Sic

T


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2022)

Theoretic

U


----------



## Tish (Oct 15, 2022)

Uric

V


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2022)

Vitriolic

W


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2022)

Workaholic

X/Y/Z


----------



## Patch (Oct 16, 2022)

Xenophobic

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2022)

Zirconic

A


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 17, 2022)

Asterisk

B


----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2022)

Basic

C


----------



## Patch (Oct 17, 2022)

Cannibalistic

D


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 18, 2022)

Dadaistic

E


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 18, 2022)

*Egotistic

F*


----------



## Tish (Oct 18, 2022)

Fanatic

G


----------



## Patch (Oct 18, 2022)

Galvanometric 

H


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2022)

Heretic

I


----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2022)

Idiotic

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 19, 2022)

Judaic

K


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2022)

Kinetic

L


----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2022)

Logic

M


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2022)

Myopic

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 21, 2022)

Narcotic

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 21, 2022)

*Optic

P*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 21, 2022)

Periodic

Q/R


----------



## Tish (Oct 21, 2022)

Quartic

R


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2022)

Rhetoric

S


----------



## Patch (Oct 22, 2022)

Spastic 

T


----------



## Tish (Oct 22, 2022)

Traffic

U


----------



## Patch (Oct 22, 2022)

Unrealistic 

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2022)

Vatic

W


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2022)

Workaholic

X/Y/Z


----------



## Patch (Oct 23, 2022)

Xenophobic

Y/Z


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2022)

Yonic

Z/A


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 23, 2022)

*Z 
Arabic

B
*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 23, 2022)

Bubonic

C


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2022)

Catholic

D


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2022)

Drastic

E


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2022)

Elastic

F


----------



## Patch (Oct 27, 2022)

Forensic

G


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 27, 2022)

Gastric

H


----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2022)

Hectic

I


----------



## Patch (Oct 27, 2022)

Intergalactic 

J


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 27, 2022)

Jargonistic

K


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2022)

Kinetic

L


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2022)

Lactic

M


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 29, 2022)

Mimic

N


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 29, 2022)

*Numeric

O*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 29, 2022)

Optic 

P


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2022)

Panic

Q


----------



## Patch (Oct 29, 2022)

Quadratic 

R


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2022)

Rhetoric

S


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 30, 2022)

Sarcastic

T


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2022)

Tactic

U


----------



## Patch (Oct 30, 2022)

Unrealistic 

V/W


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2022)

Vitriolic

W


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2022)

Wholistic

X/Y/Z


----------



## Patch (Oct 31, 2022)

Xenophobic

Y/Z


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 1, 2022)

Yogic

A


----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2022)

Attic

B


----------



## Patch (Nov 1, 2022)

Barbaric 

C


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 1, 2022)

Catholic

D


----------



## Patch (Nov 1, 2022)

Diabolic

E


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2022)

Emphatic

F


----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2022)

Fanatic

G


----------



## Patch (Nov 2, 2022)

Geriatric 

H


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2022)

Hedonistic

I


----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2022)

Idiotic

J


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2022)

Jurassic

K


----------



## Patch (Nov 3, 2022)

Manometric 

N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2022)

Narcotic

O


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2022)

Optic

P


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2022)

Patriotic

Q


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2022)

Quadratic

R


----------



## Patch (Nov 5, 2022)

Rhetoric

S


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2022)

Static

T


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 5, 2022)

Tactic

U


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 5, 2022)

uncharacteristic

V


----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2022)

Vulcanic

W


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2022)

Wonderlic  (test)

X/Y


----------



## Patch (Nov 6, 2022)

Xylophonic 

Y/Z


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 6, 2022)

Yumtastic

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2022)

Zirconic

A


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2022)

Attic

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 7, 2022)

Barbaric

C


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)

Catholic

D


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2022)

Drastic

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 9, 2022)

Electric

F


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 10, 2022)

Fanatic 

G


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2022)

Gastric

H


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2022)

Heretic

I


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2022)

Idiotic

J


----------



## Patch (Nov 11, 2022)

Journalistic 

K


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2022)

Kinetic

L


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2022)

Logic

M


----------



## Patch (Nov 12, 2022)

Mosaic 

N


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 12, 2022)

Nostalgic

O


----------



## Patch (Nov 13, 2022)

Optimistic

P


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 13, 2022)

Plastic

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2022)

Quartic

R


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2022)

Rhetoric

S


----------



## Patch (Nov 13, 2022)

Systematic 

T


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2022)

Tragic

U


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2022)

Undramatic

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 15, 2022)

Vatic

W


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2022)

Workaholic

X


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2022)

Xanthic

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2022)

Zirconic 

A


----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2022)

Attic

B


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)

Basic

C


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2022)

Caustic

D


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2022)

Demonic

E


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2022)

Eccentric

F


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2022)

Frolic

G


----------



## Patch (Nov 18, 2022)

Galactic 

H


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2022)

Heretic

I


----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2022)

Idiotic

J


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2022)

Jurassic

K


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 20, 2022)

*Kaonic

L*


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2022)

Logic

M


----------



## Patch (Nov 20, 2022)

Magnetic

N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2022)

Neurotic

O


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 20, 2022)

Optic    


P


----------



## Patch (Nov 20, 2022)

Panoramic

Q/R


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2022)

Rhetoric

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 21, 2022)

Sophomoric

T


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2022)

Tantric

U


----------



## Patch (Nov 21, 2022)

Unpoetic 

V/W


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2022)

Vatic

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2022)

Wholistic

XYZ


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 22, 2022)

*Attic

B*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 22, 2022)

Baltic 

C


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2022)

Celtic

D


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2022)

Drastic

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2022)

Endemic

F


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2022)

Fanatic

G


----------



## Patch (Nov 23, 2022)

Galactic

H


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2022)

Heretic

I


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 24, 2022)

*Italic

J*


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2022)

Jurassic

K


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 24, 2022)

*K
Lyric

M*


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 24, 2022)

Manic

N


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 24, 2022)

Nomadic

O


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2022)

Optic

P


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 25, 2022)

*Peptic

Q/R*


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2022)

Panic

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 25, 2022)

Quixotic

R


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2022)

Rhetoric

S


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2022)

Septic

T


----------



## Patch (Nov 26, 2022)

Telephonic 

U


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 26, 2022)

Ultrasonic

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 27, 2022)

Vatic

W


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 27, 2022)

*Workaholic

X/Y/Z*


----------



## ossian (Nov 27, 2022)

xenophobic

Y/Z or is it A?


----------



## Patch (Nov 27, 2022)

Zygomorphic 

A


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 27, 2022)

*Alcoholic

B*


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2022)

Basic

C


----------



## Patch (Nov 27, 2022)

Carcinogenic 

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 27, 2022)

Drastic

E


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2022)

Elastic

F


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2022)

Fantastic

G


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2022)

Graphic

H


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2022)

Hectic

I


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2022)

Ironic

J


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2022)

Jurassic

K


----------



## Patch (Nov 30, 2022)

Karyologic 

L


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2022)

Laconic

M


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2022)

Manic

N


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 2, 2022)

Nostalgic

O


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2022)

Optic

P


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2022)

Panic

Q


----------



## Patch (Dec 2, 2022)

Quixotic 

R


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2022)

Rhetoric

S


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2022)

Septic

T


----------



## Patch (Dec 3, 2022)

Tsunamic 

U


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2022)

Undiplomatic

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 4, 2022)

Vatic

W


----------



## Patch (Dec 4, 2022)

Workaholic 

X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2022)

Xenophobic

Y


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2022)

Yonic

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2022)

Alphabetic

B


----------



## Patch (Dec 5, 2022)

Ballistic

C


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 6, 2022)

Celtic

D


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2022)

Dynamic

E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2022)

Elastic

F


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 7, 2022)

Fantastic

G


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2022)

Graphic

H


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2022)

Hectic

I


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2022)

Ironic

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 8, 2022)

Jurassic

K


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2022)

Kinetic

L


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2022)

Laconic

M


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2022)

Manic

N


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2022)

Nordic

O


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2022)

Optic

P


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2022)

Picnic

Q


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 12, 2022)

*Q???????
Rustic

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2022)

Static

T


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2022)

Tactic

U


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 12, 2022)

*Uric

V*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2022)

Vitriolic

W


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2022)

Workaholic 

X/Y


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2022)

Xenophobic

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2022)

Yonic

Z


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2022)

Zirconic

A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2022)

Attic

B


----------



## Patch (Dec 13, 2022)

Ballistic

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2022)

Calisthenic

D


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 13, 2022)

Druidic

E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2022)

Eclectic

F


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2022)

Fanatic

G


----------



## Patch (Dec 15, 2022)

Geodetic 

H


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2022)

Hectic

I


----------



## Patch (Dec 15, 2022)

Idyllic 

J/K


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2022)

Jurassic

K


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2022)

Kinetic

L


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2022)

Logic

M


----------



## Patch (Dec 16, 2022)

Moronic

N


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2022)

Nordic

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 17, 2022)

Obstetric

P


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2022)

Panic

Q


----------



## Patch (Dec 17, 2022)

Quadriplegic 

R


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2022)

Rhetoric

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2022)

Satanic

T


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2022)

Tactic

U


----------



## Patch (Dec 18, 2022)

Unerotic 

V


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2022)

Volcanic

W


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2022)

Workaholic

X/Y/Z


----------



## Patch (Dec 19, 2022)

Xenophobic

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2022)

Zirconic

A


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2022)

Attic

B


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2022)

Basic

C


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2022)

Celtic

D


----------



## tinytn (Dec 21, 2022)

Drastic 

E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2022)

Elastic

F


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2022)

Fantastic

G


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2022)

Graphic

H


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2022)

Hectic

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2022)

Ironic

J


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2022)

Jurassic

K


----------



## Patch (Dec 24, 2022)

Karstic 

L


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2022)

Logic

M


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2022)

Manic

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 24, 2022)

Nomadic

O


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2022)

Optic

P


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2022)

Panic

Q


----------



## Patch (Dec 25, 2022)

Quadriplegic 

R


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2022)

Rhetoric

S


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2022)

Septic

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 26, 2022)

Toxic

U


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2022)

Unchic

V


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2022)

Vitriolic

W


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2022)

Wholistic

X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2022)

Xenophobic

Y


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2022)

Yonic

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2022)

Zirconic

A


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2022)

Arctic

B


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2022)

Basic

C


----------



## Patch (Dec 30, 2022)

Caloric

D


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2022)

Drastic

E


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2022)

Epic

F


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2022)

Frantic

G


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2023)

Genetic

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2023)

Heretic

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 2, 2023)

Iconic

J


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2023)

Jurassic

K


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2023)

Kinetic

L


----------



## Patch (Jan 2, 2023)

Lunatic 

M


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2023)

Manic

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2023)

Neurotic

O


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2023)

Optic

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2023)

Pneumatic

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2023)

Quartic

R


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2023)

Rustic

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2023)

Static

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Thursday at 9:29 PM)

Tactic

U


----------



## hollydolly (Friday at 5:54 AM)

Unrealistic

V


----------



## Tish (Friday at 2:56 PM)

Vampiric

W


----------



## hollydolly (Friday at 5:29 PM)

Workaholic

X


----------



## Pink Biz (Friday at 9:48 PM)

Xerophthalmic

Y


----------



## Tish (Saturday at 1:43 PM)

Yonic

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Sunday at 6:06 AM)

Zirconic

A


----------



## Tish (Sunday at 1:28 PM)

Attic

B


----------



## hollydolly (Sunday at 6:19 PM)

Basic

C


----------



## Tish (Monday at 12:51 PM)

Catatonic

D


----------



## hollydolly (Monday at 3:29 PM)

Drastic

E


----------



## Tish (Yesterday at 8:50 PM)

Epic

F


----------



## hollydolly (Today at 3:56 PM)

Frantic

G


----------



## Patch (Today at 6:48 PM)

Grinningly 

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Today at 7:28 PM)

Horrific

I


----------

